# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  Анонсы авиационного кино

## Холостяк

Несколько месяцев назад по телевиденью был показан французский кинофильм «Рыцари неба». Я посмотрел его и вот на днях встретил этот фильм на ДВД. Приобрел этот диск и посмотрел фильм. Фильм произвел на меня очень хорошее впечатление. Естественно качество воспроизведения ДВД многократно лучше ТВ. Но в большей степени поразили воздушные съемки. Снято грандиозно! Я не встречал пока фильм с такими съемками в воздухе. Цвета, ракурсы… Фон моря, заката, горных вершин в снегу, слоистых облаков, пустыни… Очень впечатляет. Сюжет оставим в стороне… Основной герой фильма это французский истребитель Дассо Мираж 2000 С, его двухместный вариант Н и учебно-боевой самолет Джет. Самолеты авиаполка авиабазы Оранж. Особых нюансов и возможностей этих самолетов вы в фильме не увидите. Как и исполнение этими самолетами фигур высшего пилотажа. Однако можно посмотреть поведение Миража при пилотировании. Как заявили в фильме «производители» - вращение  2000-го  по продольной оси 270 градусов в секунду, самолет меняет траекторию быстрее всех, угловая скорость вращения – лучшая в мире... Этого вращения в фильме предостаточно. И что мне понравилось, реальный факт, сказанный в начале фильма, что мелочи в характеристиках самолета – отличают жизнь от смерти... Проходит также то, что Мираж является достойным конкурентом Ф-16 и превосходит его по параметрам, которые в воздушном бою дают преимущества в пользу Миража. Это, повторяю, мнение французов в кинофильме. Видно, что действительно, в воздухе самолет ведет себя хорошо, однако несколько странной формы подвесные баки все-таки значительно ограничивают его даже в простых маневрах. Естественно, при маневре, возможно, вырвать или бак или всю силовую конструкцию крыла. Поэтому пилотаж в некоторых сценах кинофильма исполняли вообще без подвески.
О сюжете. Летчики… Их жажда неба! Тут и красотки, террористы, романтика, опасные задания… И естественно юмор. Чего стоит юморной, но соответствующий действительности сарказм относительно того, что из «кукурузника» можно на ходу выйти, помочиться и дальше полететь. Где летчики – всегда юмор.

Я сделал фотографии стоп-кадров из этого фильма. Посмотрите.

И советую любителям авиации посмотреть этот фильм, даже за красоту съемки.

----------


## Холостяк

Продолжаю стоп-кадры...

----------


## Холостяк

Продолжаю стоп-кадры...

----------


## Холостяк

Продолжаю стоп-кадры...

----------


## Холостяк

Продолжаю стоп-кадры...

----------


## Холостяк

Продолжаю стоп-кадры...

----------


## Холостяк

Продолжаю ...

----------


## An-Z

Спасибо за инфу, интересное кино! А нет ли у кого французкого сериала с таким же названием? Шёл по ЦТ лет ..много назад, там летает ВСЁ что имелось тогда у французов, причём не только в метрополии, но и со всех заморских аэродромов. Вот этот бы фильм нарыть! Мож кто поможет!

----------


## Холостяк

Вот французский сериал не знаю… Старался про авиацию посмотреть максимум, однако… Помню крутили американский «Крылья Пенсаколы».. Но вот французский не припомню… Хоть про что там было?
Про «Рыцарей неба» хочется дополнить, что там затронули темку армейского «дубизма» и гнилой политики, что перед этим бессильны люди честно выполняющие свой воинский долг. Но, не смотря на это, фильм легко смотрится и захватывающе. И в хорошем кино – хороший конец.

----------


## An-Z

В том сериале рассказ о друзьях, которые вместе отучились в училище (пара-тройка серий, АльфаДжеты) распределяются по разным частям и  продолжают летать, переодически пересекаясь в небе и на земле.. Минимум лямура и политики и максимум полётов! Может Жан-Филипп поможет найти этот фильм.. а я пороюсь в коробсках с VHS, пару серий мне кто то записывал тогда, ещё на ВМ-12..

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

С точки зрения художественной ценности фильм, увы, весьма дешёвый - пожалуй, даже попроще "Топ Гана". Но вот воздушные съёмки, и вообще визуальный ряд, действительно, сделаны здорово - тем, собственно, фильм и интересен. Где-то я читал, что при съёмках практически не использовалась компьютерная графика, а всё, что снималось,  снималось на плёночные камеры (цифровые, вроде бы, условий полёта не переживали), приваренные к элементам конструкции самолётов. 

Правда, нельзя не отметить обычных для таких фильмов "косяков": в одном кадре звено, без ПТБ, разумеется,  идёт на перехват, происходит воздушный бой, затем показывается посадка этого же звена... с ПТБ  :shock: . Такие же промахи есть с вооружением, если смотреть внимательно. Надо полагать, издержки не слишком продуманного монтажа.




> Как заявили в фильме «производители» - вращение 2000-го по продольной оси 270 градусов в секунду, самолет меняет траекторию быстрее всех, угловая скорость вращения – лучшая в мире...


Дык "утка" же




> Видно, что действительно, в воздухе самолет ведет себя хорошо, однако несколько странной формы подвесные баки все-таки значительно ограничивают его даже в простых маневрах. Естественно, при маневре, возможно, вырвать или бак или всю силовую конструкцию крыла. Поэтому пилотаж в некоторых сценах кинофильма исполняли вообще без подвески.


Моисей Алибабаевич! Пилотаж не только в фильмах исполняют без ПТБ))). А форма баков чем вам странной показалась??

----------


## Maximus_G

> Где-то я читал, что при съёмках практически не использовалась компьютерная графика


При съемках воздушных сцен в этом фильме широко использовались натурные масштабные модели самолетов.

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> Сообщение от Lupus Sapiens
> 
> Где-то я читал, что при съёмках практически не использовалась компьютерная графика
> 
> 
> При съемках воздушных сцен в этом фильме широко использовались натурные масштабные модели самолетов.


Статические? Или р/у? Если второе, то это сделано великолепно - обычно р/у модель в движении от настоящего самолёта можно отличить сразу же...

----------


## Maximus_G

Вот этого не знаю, но скорей всего обычные "статичные". Съемки комбинированные, кой-где это заметно, но в целом выполнены великолепно.




> Как заявили в фильме «производители» - вращение 2000-го по продольной оси 270 градусов в секунду, самолет меняет траекторию быстрее всех, угловая скорость вращения – лучшая в мире...


Интересно, как это перекликается со впечатлениями летчика Ф-16, участвовавшего в совместных американо-индийских учениях. Говоря про Миг-29 отметил его энерговооруженность, а про Мираж-2000 - как раз упомянул его "выдающуюся способность направлять нос в нужную сторону".

----------


## Холостяк

Художественную ценность..., тут надо Михалкова и Спилберга приглашать оценивать. Конечно она не высокая, фильм же на Канны или Оскара не выдвигался... Я сразу и подчеркнул, что смотрится легко и приятно для глаз. Порой "заумные" фильмы напрягают и хочется просто посмотреть в удовольствие. Вот это и есть тот случай. Французы снимают легко и удачно картинку ведут. Звук хороший, если на ДТС слушать...
Ну, странность подкрыльевого подвесного бака... Явно выражена.... головка... Ну вообщем фаллическая форма.... Бейсбольная бита... У нас на аэродроме явно придумали бы для него народное «наименование».
По пилотажу с подвесными баками... Естественно...Однако видно, что петлю и бочку Мираж делает с подфюзеляжным подвесным баком... Даже на выложенных мной стоп-кадрах видно. Так что без создания перегрузки и с подвесным можно, но без подкрыльевого...
Кстати, Миражи выкрашиваются в различные неправдоподобные окрасы. Помимо черного с молнией в кинофильме. Я встречал фотографии этих самолетов больше чем других. Вот пример... И все борты строевые, судя по опознавательным.

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> Ну, странность подкрыльевого подвесного бака... Явно выражена.... головка... Ну вообщем фаллическая форма.... Бейсбольная бита...


Собственно, возникают две идеи: 1) Центровка (по какой-то причине необходимо, чтобы центр масс бака был смещён вперёд 2) Аэродинамика (тут судить не могу, что и как).





> По пилотажу с подвесными баками... Естественно...Однако видно, что петлю и бочку Мираж делает с подфюзеляжным подвесным баком... Даже на выложенных мной стоп-кадрах видно.


Крыльевые ПТБ по 1700 литров, фюзеляжный 1300 литров. Макс. перегрузка на петле, если её выполнять грамотно, не больше четырёх, т.е. подфюзеляжный пилон должен держать 4 тонны. При грамотной и чистой бочке перегрузка для подфюзеляжного близка к 1 будет, да и с подкрыльевыми её крутить, наверное, можно, только с небольшой угловой скоростью - не 270 градусов в секунду, конечно))

Кстати, вот любопытное фото Миража с ОДНИМ подкрыльевым баком:
http://www.fas.org/man/dod-101/sys/a...e2000d-pic.jpg

----------


## Serega

Холостяк - спасибо что напомнил про это кино. Когда оно вышло, я думал подожду и потом гляну да и забыл. А счас вот скачал - есть в сети, кстати - и... суперский вечер был обеспечен !  :)  Тем более, что я ваще любитель этого самолета.

Что касаемо баков - это баки не для маневров, а скорее для полетов на дальность, то есть перегоночные. Обычно самоль если маневрирует в бою - то как вы и заметили - он тащит тока подфюзельный бак.

Что интересно - на экспорт миражи 2000 шли не с такими "фаллическими" баками, а с обычной оживальной формы. 

Эти "навороченные" баки были тока у французов. Единственный пользователь миражей с такими баками как у френчей - бразилия, которая "на днях" затарилась свежими самолями (2000-5мк.2 вроде).

... ну а красят их на выставки конешно суперски - это они умеют. Тем более что самоль эстетичный крайне.

----------


## Jean-Philippe

I'd like to say something about this film, but I didn't see it yet... But I saw many extacts and read some reviews and criticisms in France.
Result : a very "average" script (and also "average" actors  :? ) but outstanding air scenes.
About the abilities of the Mirage 2000-5F compared to F-16.
In the 80s, when I was young, I used to visit some military airbases in the southwest of France : Mont-de-Marsan, Cazaux, and sometimes Orange (!). They were often air exhibitions of the Mirage 2000 and the F-16, and I remember the Mirage 2000 always made the best ones. The Mirage 2000 had better maneuvrability. It's important to know that in the 80s the only single seat Mirage 2000 variant flown by the French pilots was the 2000C. Its only shortcoming was his powerplant less powerful than the F-16 one. The film was made with 2000-5F and this variant had a more powerful reactor.
About the film
The film contents 600 real air scenes and only one computer imaging scene. G&#233;rard Pir&#232;s, the director, wanted real air scenes and no special effects. It was made possible by using a modified external fuel tank housing profesionnal cameras.

----------


## Холостяк

Французы действительно умело сняли фильм. Даже меня несколько разочаровали съемки спонсированного ОКБ Сухой фильма «Зеркальные войны» с «Соблезубым», который не спасли и голливудские престарелые пенсионеры типа Рудгера Хауэра. Пытались там наши поснимать в воздухе.., но…убого получилось. Политикой перезагрузили… Это лично мое мнение. 
Франция любопытная страна. В частности по авиатехнике… По модификациям того же Миража видно, что работают над совершенствованием технологии… Возможно и замахнутся на 5 поколение.
Вызывает Уважение Французы тем, что доброжелательно и уважительно относятся к нашей стране. В частности, чтят традиции еще с Великой отечественной. Нашел фото Як-3 «Нормандии Неман». Хранят красавца!!! И Мираж полка приемника «Нормандии Неман» тоже российским триколором покрасили (фото в ряду окраски Миражей). Выкладываю еще фотографии Миражей с интересной окраской. «Красный» с российским флагом на «хвосте» уже я выкладывал, теперь другим бортом – там надпись по-русски. Это борт с авиабазы Реймс в Нормандии. 

To Jean-Philippe: Thanks for information!

Вот официальный сайтик ВВС Франции: http://www.defense.gouv.fr/air 

Готовлю еще репортажик и фотографии о следующем фильме про авиацию!!!!

----------


## Холостяк

Другой фильм авиационной тематики, это американский «В тылу врага». Сюжет фильма экипаж истребителя ВМФ США палубной авиации Ф-18 с авианосца «Карл Винсон» в Адриатическом море получает задачу воздушной разведки и аэро-кино-фото съемки демилитаризованной зоны Югославии. Во время выполнения задания самолет сбит ракетой ЗРК типа ОСА (на гусеничном ходу) югославской армии, естественно с помощью российского военспеца (играет Машков). Хорошо выполнены воздушные съемки. Они неплохо совмещены с компьютерной графикой. Особенно динамично и захватывающе снята сцена противоборства самолета и ЗРК. Захват цели, пуск одной ракеты, затем второй. Экипаж разведчика производит отстрел тепловых ловушек, затем производит снижение, пытаясь укрыться за рельефом местности, но безуспешно... Сброс подвесных баков…, один из которых взрывается от удара о землю и увлекает тепловой вспышкой ракету ЗРК. Вторая ракета держит цель. Истребитель проводит противоракетные маневры с большой перегрузкой, однако ракета настигает самолет, сброс обтекателя ракеты (на стоп-кадре видно как обнажились поражающие элементы ракеты), отстрел поражающих элементов по цели и самолет буквально рассыпается в воздухе, вспыхивает топливо... Естественно все смонтировано на компьютере, но сделано хорошо! Летчики катапультируются в последний момент. Американское командование начинает спасательную операцию своих пилотов с враждебной территории. Спутник тепловизором находит пилота. В месте с этим за пилотами начинают охотиться сербы. Летчик убит российским военспецом. Штурман скрывается. Вот тут то и пригодились пилоту тренировки «на выживание». С авианосца взлетают вертолеты ПСС с морской пехотой. Все заканчивается благополучно для пилота.
В принципе, смоделирована реальная ситуация. Фильм неплохо смонтирован. Хорошо состыкованы авиа съемка и компьютерная графика. Много стрельбы. Посмотреть любопытно.

----------


## Холостяк

> А этот фильм есть в продаже?


Уже давно в продаже.

----------


## Холостяк

*Из Вики:*
К 2009 году фильм был колоризирован и отреставрирован, военная хроника в фильме была очищена от царапин и ей также придан цвет. Режиссер колоризации — Игорь Лопатенок. При колоризации ничего не убиралось и не добавлялось. «Картина до фрейма соответствует исходному материалу, — подчеркнул И. Лопатенок. — Я несу за это юридическую ответственность». Существуют свидетельства того, что Леонид Быков изначально хотел снять фильм в цвете, но ему не дали дефицитную тогда цветную плёнку.
Работы были организованы компанией Grading Dimension Pictures (США). Бюджет проекта — около 500 тыс. долларов (то есть около 5,5 тыс. долларов за минуту фильма). Колоризация проводилась на американской студии Legend Films и в Индии. При колоризации постарались воспроизвести цвета советской плёнки 1973 года. Специфическую сложность картины представляло обилие оттенков зелёного цвета (до 27 в одном кадре). Кроме того, пришлось переделать 60 % уже готовой работы из-за неверного определения цвета погон лётчиков, когда выяснилось, что просветы на погонах полевой формы должны быть не голубые, а красные. Создатели фильма брали повседневную форму и вешали на них полевые погоны, а цвет у них другой-"бордо".
Премьера цветной версии фильма состоялась на Первом канале (Россия) и телеканале «Украина» (Украина) 9 мая 2009 года в честь Дня Победы. Также был проведен показ фильма для ветеранов в кинотеатре киностудии им. О. Довженко.
Согласно результатам мониторинга исследовательской компании в области СМИ и рекламы TNS, рейтинг цветной версии фильма «В бой идут одни старики» в 2009 году, вышедшего 9 мая 2009 года в 21.30 мск, оказался на 3,6% выше и составил 11,9% (доля - 37,8%). Рейтинг же черно-белой версии фильма, показанного Первым каналом 9 мая 2008 года в 22.30 мск, составил 8,3% (доля - 27,1%) 89 % телезрителей положительно оценили цветной фильм. По индексу обсуждаемости темы в Российской блогосфере тема колоризации вышла на четвертое место. Что однозначно свидетельствует об успехе цветного фильма у зрителей.

----------


## FLOGGER

Уважаемый Холостяк! Все эти цифры, т.н. статистики,-это все фуфло, по-моему. Многие могли посмотреть этот фильм, который, страшно даже сказать, мне не сильно нравится (мягко говоря), просто из любопытства. Уж больно большой шум был тогда по поводу этого фильма. Вполне вероятно, что специально организованный. А, если пойти по этому, на мой взгляд, порочному пути, то можно и фильмы Чаплина "колоризовать". А, что, может он  тоже захотел бы снять свои шедевры "на цвет"? Тут вообще большое поле деятельности: впереди целая куча графиков, которые рисовали одним цветом-черным. А, вдруг у них не было цветных карандашей, а они хотели бы ими рисовать?! У-у, да  тут только бабло отстегивай! Все "колоризуем"!

----------


## Холостяк

Без проблем... 
Мне в цвете "17 мгновений весны" не приглянулись... Вот черно\белый - как раз в тему, даже по сюжету... А по "старикам", мне наоборот - понравился больше в цвете. У меня такое мнение.
По Чаплину... Конечно можно и его фильмы сделать в цвете. Я считаю его веселые фильмы наоборот в цвете даже веселее и красочнее будут восприниматься чем черно\белые...
Поэтому и выложили на Вики статистику, тем кому понравилось и кому нет... Наглядно видно. Выбор хоть есть - кто хочет смотрит цветной, кто хочет смотрит ч\б, а есть парни которые тупо смотрят в выключеный телек...
Про бабло... Ну и что? Потрудились люди, почему б не получить за труд от тех кто их труд оценил?
Я, например, в Фотошопе несколько старых семейных фото сделал в цвете... Оччень неплохо получилось... Даже живее фото стали! Особенно люди, которых уже нет, но выглядят они действительно радостнее и нами воспринимаются ближе, теплее и роднее...  

"У каждого свой вкус!" - сказал кот и стал лизать свои яйца...

----------


## F378

> На днях посмотрел фильм Стенли Кубрика "Доктор Стрейнджлав или Как Я Научился Не Бояться и Полюбил Атомную Бомбу" 1964 год.
> Вот краткое описание событий картины: "Гениальный во всех отношениях фильм. Жесткая антивоенная сатира еще никогда не была подана с таким талантом и совершенством. Кубрик сделал шедевр на все времена, который и спустя 37 лет смотрится на одном дыхании, хотя времена холодной войны давно канули в лету. Этот фильм хорошо бы в принудительном порядке показывать всем военачальникам, когда они собираются развязать очередную кровавую баню - быть может, часть из них и пересмотрит свои взгляды на войну. Все персонажи отточены и выверены до мелочей, действие развивается безукоризненно, операторская и режиссерская работа стали настоящей классикой. Критики, причисляющие ленту к лучшим фильмам ХХ века абсолютно правы - вряд ли может найтись человек, которого она не затронет до глубины души.Итак, мир стоит на грани ядерной катастрофы - сумасшедший генерал, запершись на базе и изменив коды запуска, отдал приказ подразделению стратегических бомбардировщиков нанести удар по территории СССР..."
> Мне показалось интересным съёмки Б-52.
> Не знаю на сколько правдоподобно показана работа экипажа, получение задания и работа на поражение цели.
> Ну и конечно же сатира фильма, финальная сцена где командир корабля верхом на атомной бомбе летит на позиции советских МБР 
> Несколько скринов к фильму


кинь линк фильм этот слить  , благодару.

----------


## Холостяк

Давненько не заглядывал сюда и не постил о фильмах... И вот на днях набрел в сети на очень веселый старый фильм об авиации. Скачал и посмотрел... Фильм очень понравился. Легкий, веселый... Хорошее качество.
Ссылка:http://nnm.ru/blogs/vidokss/vozdushn...1965_dvdrip_2/ 

Действительно - можно посмотреть на досуге. Фильм снят в жанре старого фильма "Большие гонки"... Этот фильм подобный, но гонки на самолетах. Полное название фильма "Эти потрясающие мужчины на своих летательных аппаратах или как я долетел из Лондона в Париж за 25 часов 11 минут". Снят в 1965 году. Снимаются старые известные актеры, в том числе из "Больших гонок", даже Бенни Хилл.... Реальные старинные самолеты-этажерки! Есть съемки в воздухе. Сама съемка фильма мне понравилась... Ярко, красочно... Вот скриншоты. 
Кратенько о сюжете: Объявляются гонки на самолетах из Лондона в Париж. Принимают участие самолеты из разных стран. Гонка веселит и захватывает приключениями. Побеждает сильнейший и любовь.
Рекомендую для просмотра в кругу семьи... 
Не рекомендую беспокоится людям без чувства юмора, ищущим схемы и технологии летательных аппаратов...

----------


## Холостяк

Еще стопкадры....

----------


## Холостяк

Продолжаю.....

----------


## Холостяк

И еще........

----------


## Холостяк

И еще скрины.......

----------


## Холостяк

Спилберг с Хенксом снимают новый сериал из 10 отдельных часовых серий про Вторую Мировую. Сериал подобен "Солдатскому братству", но теперь место действия Тихий океан. 14 марта премьера первой серии. На канале НВО уже идут анонсы... Съемка офигительная!
Ссылка:
http://www.hbo.com/#/index.html/eNrj...zN2RjZGAF9nhZw

http://www.hbo.com/#/the-pacific/abo...MAqhRf8Bd7o1tA==

----------


## Морячок

> название фильма "Эти потрясающие мужчины на своих летательных аппаратах или как я долетел из Лондона в Париж за 25 часов 11 минут".


Отличный фильм! в середине 70-х он шел в советском прокате под названием "Воздушные приключения", еще с тех пор запомнился...

----------


## Холостяк

Ну что, с обновочкой всех!

 

Отечественный фильм - *"Кандагар"*... Смотреть всем!
Хорошо снято. Жизненно.., честно... Хороший подбор актеров.
Умеем же!
Сюжет в кратце... 
1995 год. Афганистан. Российский транспортный самолет принудительно посажен на аэродроме в столице исламского терроризма – городе Кандагаре. Пятеро российских лётчиков захвачены в плен фанатиками-талибами. Им предстоит прожить 378 дней в аду.
Как не предать Родину, если за это тебе обещают свободу? Как не отказаться от своей веры, если за это тебе гарантируют жизнь? Как остаться собой – если за это тебе грозит смерть? Ответ один – бежать…
На аэродроме их ждёт самолёт. На взлетной полосе – минное поле, истребители – в воздухе, стингеры – на земле. Но у них нет другого шанса вернуться домой…

Посмотрел. Понравилось. Захватывающе! Рекомендую.

----------


## Холостяк

Продолжаю скрины.....

----------


## Холостяк

Еще..........

----------


## Холостяк

Продолжаю...........

----------


## Холостяк

и еще..........

----------


## Carrey

http://salambacha.com/index.php?newsid=1135

Громкое дело: Афганская западня / Документальный фильм РЕН ТВ

Год выпуска: 2006
Страна: Россия

Описание: 3 августа 1995 года талибский МиГ вынудил к посадке грузовой Ил-76, перевозивший стрелковое оружие и амуницию, закупленные для противников «Талибана» из Северного альянса. Все попытки России, Татарстана, ООН и США освободить экипаж оказались тщетными. Талибы отказались даже от нескольких миллионов долларов выкупа.

Через год и 13 дней семеро российских летчиков из татарской компании «Аэростан» совершили дерзкий побег из Кандагара.

Обстоятельства побега до сих пор представляются весьма загадочными. Летчикам удалось поднять в воздух собственный самолет, несмотря на бдительную охрану аэропорта ...

Формат: AVI
Видео: 596x348
Размер: 373,21 MB

Скачать - "Афганская западня"
http://letitbit.net/download/6157.6f...dagar.avi.html

Он-лайн:
http://rutube.ru/tracks/2855589.html...23cd690a30907d

----------


## Carrey

Посмотрел вчера оба; чтобы не портить вечер - сначала "Кандагар", опосля "Афганскую западню", чего и вам искренне желаю.
Что сказать за "Кандагар"... Актёры честно и хорошо играют то, что для них насочинял сценарист, хотя местами явно переигрывают - смотрится как кино, не как жизнь. К реальным событиям, мотивам, поступкам - отношения почти не имеет. Хуливуд по-русски, достойно продолжает ряд "Зеркальные войны: отражение первое", "07-й меняет курс", "Олимпиус Инферно" и т.п. Непонятно, какую задачу решает фильм - популярно реальные события не излагает, внутренний мир реальных пилотов не раскрывает, пейзажи Афганистана показывает частитно, с традициями и бытом талибов не знакомит, руку Вашингтона-Пакистана и ящик с 23-мм снарядами не упоминает, на тупое злобствование в адрес западных журноламеров вообще смотреть тошно ("чем вы тут в плену занимаетесь? - ну.. в футбол играем", "держите кружку!"). Даже особенно не развлекает.

Вот "Афганская западня" - это да, это сильный фильм. Экипаж вёл себя достойно и мужественно, честь и хвала. Показана также вся подоплёка, работа спецслужб. Кадры из плена. Хроника посадки в Саудовской Аравии с рожами талибов. Реальная история сажавшего Ил-76 талиба-лётчика (качинский? никто с ним не учился случайно?). Рекомендую.

----------


## Холостяк

*Создан сайт в память Алексея Смиронова "механик Макарыч" из "Летающей 2-й эскадрильи...*

*Ссылка: http://www.aleksey-smirnov.ru/*

Сайт создан после сайта Маэстро....

Ссылка: http://www.aleksey-smirnov.ru/

----------


## Холостяк

> Посмотрел вчера оба; чтобы не портить вечер - сначала "Кандагар", опосля "Афганскую западню", чего и вам искренне желаю.
> Что сказать за "Кандагар"... Актёры честно и хорошо играют то, что для них насочинял сценарист, хотя местами явно переигрывают - смотрится как кино, не как жизнь. К реальным событиям, мотивам, поступкам - отношения почти не имеет. Хуливуд по-русски, достойно продолжает ряд "Зеркальные войны: отражение первое", "07-й меняет курс", "Олимпиус Инферно" и т.п. Непонятно, какую задачу решает фильм - популярно реальные события не излагает, внутренний мир реальных пилотов не раскрывает, пейзажи Афганистана показывает частитно, с традициями и бытом талибов не знакомит, руку Вашингтона-Пакистана и ящик с 23-мм снарядами не упоминает, на тупое злобствование в адрес западных журноламеров вообще смотреть тошно ("чем вы тут в плену занимаетесь? - ну.. в футбол играем", "держите кружку!"). Даже особенно не развлекает.
> 
> Вот "Афганская западня" - это да, это сильный фильм. Экипаж вёл себя достойно и мужественно, честь и хвала. Показана также вся подоплёка, работа спецслужб. Кадры из плена. Хроника посадки в Саудовской Аравии с рожами талибов. Реальная история сажавшего Ил-76 талиба-лётчика (качинский? никто с ним не учился случайно?). Рекомендую.


 
Помните в нашей киноклассике есть фильм "Я шагаю по Москве" как парень Володя молодой сибирский писатель приехал в Москву по приглашению известного писателя Воронова, которому понравился рассказ Володи в журнале "Юность". И Володя с другом пришел к этому писателю домой. Там их встретил уборщик, сидевший за столом и в кабинете писателя и который с умным видом и по-уму расскритиковал молодого писателя... Смешно было до слез, когда в кабинет пришел сам писатель.... Мне понравилось выражение уборщика: "Правды характеров нет!"..... 
И почему такой умный уборщик книги не писал или кино не снимал?

----------


## Mig

> ... Что сказать за "Кандагар"... Актёры честно и хорошо играют то, что для них насочинял сценарист, хотя местами явно переигрывают - смотрится как кино, не как жизнь. К реальным событиям, мотивам, поступкам - отношения почти не имеет. Хуливуд по-русски, достойно продолжает ряд "Зеркальные войны: отражение первое", "07-й меняет курс", "Олимпиус Инферно" и т.п. Непонятно, какую задачу решает фильм - популярно реальные события не излагает, внутренний мир реальных пилотов не раскрывает, пейзажи Афганистана показывает частитно, с традициями и бытом талибов не знакомит, руку Вашингтона-Пакистана и ящик с 23-мм снарядами не упоминает, на тупое злобствование в адрес западных журноламеров вообще смотреть тошно ("чем вы тут в плену занимаетесь? - ну.. в футбол играем", "держите кружку!"). Даже особенно не развлекает...


Согласен с мнением ув. Carrey. Фильм явно мог бы быть лучше...
Особенно мне "понравилась" "спарка" МиГ-21 с 4 (четыре!!!) подвешанными УР, пилот которой сначала пускает по курсу Ил-76 одну, затем вторую ракету, а про третью говорит экипажу Ил-76, что типа третья ракета - уже ваша...

----------


## Холостяк

> Согласен с мнением ув. Carrey. Фильм явно мог бы быть лучше...
> Особенно мне "понравилась" "спарка" МиГ-21 с 4 (четыре!!!) подвешанными УР, пилот которой сначала пускает по курсу Ил-76 одну, затем вторую ракету, а про третью говорит экипажу Ил-76, что типа третья ракета - уже ваша...


Это, кстати, потому, что киношники не хотят приглашать военных консультантов и на них раскошеливаться. Им проще нанять за десять рублей лишнего гастарбайтера в массовку...

----------


## Mig

> Это, кстати, потому, что киношники не хотят приглашать военных консультантов и на них раскошеливаться. Им проще нанять за десять рублей лишнего гастарбайтера в массовку...


Вот какие плохие "редиски" эти киношники! Но впервые слышу, чтобы самолет, в данном случае МиГ-21У, называли "гастарбайтером"... Да и "массовку" из самолетов за десять рублей тоже с трудом представляю...

- Ты что, рыбу ловишь?
- Нет, рыбу ловлю!
- А, я думал, чтобы ты рыбу ловишь... :Tongue:

----------


## FLOGGER

> Согласен с мнением ув. Carrey. Фильм явно мог бы быть лучше...
> Особенно мне "понравилась" "спарка" МиГ-21 с 4 (четыре!!!) подвешанными УР, пилот которой сначала пускает по курсу Ил-76 одну, затем вторую ракету, а про третью говорит экипажу Ил-76, что типа третья ракета - уже ваша...


Ну, в данном случае, не могу с Вами согласиться, уважаемый Mig, т.к. 21У-это просто символ, если хотите, истребителя. И для 99% это вообще без разницы, они просто видят, что чужой истребитель атакует наш ИЛ.
 Так же, как, к примеру в фильме про гражд. войну показывают какой-нибудь эшелон или бронепоезд-мне все равно, что там едет. А, вот, какой-нибудь специалист скажет: "Фуфло это. Не было тогда таких паровозов (или бронепоездов)."

----------


## Холостяк

> Вот какие плохие "редиски" эти киношники! Но впервые слышу, чтобы самолет, в данном случае МиГ-21У, называли "гастарбайтером"... Да и "массовку" из самолетов за десять рублей тоже с трудом представляю...
> 
> - Ты что, рыбу ловишь?
> - Нет, рыбу ловлю!
> - А, я думал, чтобы ты рыбу ловишь...


Шлышу шум - да не знаю в какое ухо пукнули....   

Даже "редиски" бы поняли, что речь о бородаче в кабинете МиГ-21...

Про рыбу продолжение есть:

- Ты что, рыбу ловишь?
- Нет, рыбу ловлю!
- А, я думал, чтобы ты рыбу ловишь...
- Ну и пошел бы ты на хутор рыбу ловить...

----------


## Mig

> Ну и пошел бы ты на хутор рыбу ловить...


Ну вот, а понтов-то скоко: я с авиацией служу, в ГК ВВС у меня друганов полно, я крутой и яйца у меня титановые... А как чуть не по понтам получилось, так сразу на хутор... Знать кишка-то тонка у нашего другана ГК, только-то и умеет как гастарбайтеров из МиГ-21 на хутор посылать :Biggrin:

----------


## Mig

> Ну, в данном случае, не могу с Вами согласиться, уважаемый Mig, т.к. 21У-это просто символ, если хотите, истребителя...


Ну, если нужен символ, то почему бы МиГ-15 или Ла-5 не использовать? Куда как символы! Можно сказать культовые...

----------


## FLOGGER

Зачем такие сложности, у них и ракет-то не было. Я думаю, что было под рукой-то и взяли. Впрочем, для сюжета художественного фильма это не существенно.

----------


## Carrey

> Впрочем, для сюжета художественного фильма это не существенно.


Художественный - от слова "худо". Жаль, но нынешняя ситуация с отечественным кинематографом именно такая, достаточно сравнить этот самый "Кандагар", например, с не таким древним "Афганским изломом". Я уже не говорю о фильмах, снятых по пересройки ("Чистое небо", "Ключи от неба", "Девять дней одного года", "Экипаж машины боевой", "Строгая мужская жизнь", "Нежность к ревущему зверю", "Отклонение - ноль", "Три процента риска", "Возвращение с орбиты" и т.д. и т.п.)

Существенно - подогнать сценарий под одну из финансируемых государством программ и с минимальными реальными расходами создать впечатление большой и дорогой работы. Пипл хавает.

----------


## timsz

Не пойму, что не нравится в МиГ-21?

----------


## А.В.Егоров

В канун 65-летия Победы НТВ покажет многосерийный фильм о героях-летчиках  Великой Отечественной войны «Небо в огне». История сериала охватывает период с 1939 по 1945 годы и повествует о жизни отважных советских летчиков, на чью долю выпала Великая Отечественная война. Главный герой - летчик-истребитель Владимир Самойлов - простой детдомовский парень, «заболевший» небом ещё в детстве. Осуществив свою мечту, он поступает в летное училище, и небо становится его вторым домом на всю жизнь.В съемках принимали участие два истребителя И-15 , два самолета По-2  и один Мессершмитт-109 . НТВ, «Небо в огне», с 4 мая, вторник - понедельник, 19.30.
http://www.kino-teatr.ru/kino/movie/ros/82056/annot/
http://hab.kp.ru/daily/24480/637850/

----------


## Холостяк

*Fighter Pilot HDTV*

Язык - English
Время - 48 mins
Разрешение - 1280 x 720 
Размер - 1000 MB


DOWNLOAD LINK:

Hotfile:
http://hotfile.com/dl/46750418/95c49c0/Imax_Fighter_Pilot.part01.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/46750419/7d6a64a/Imax_Fighter_Pilot.part02.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/46750420/21e16a1/Imax_Fighter_Pilot.part03.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/46750422/d822de9/Imax_Fighter_Pilot.part04.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/46750421/46aa6b7/Imax_Fighter_Pilot.part05.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/46750634/8c2c1e6/Imax_Fighter_Pilot.part06.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/46750637/8c26058/Imax_Fighter_Pilot.part07.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/46750638/83bee84/Imax_Fighter_Pilot.part08.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/46750640/d0d7987/Imax_Fighter_Pilot.part09.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/46750642/e0c6fe4/Imax_Fighter_Pilot.part10.rar.html

Mirror (Fileserve)
http://www.fileserve.com/file/6DR2Nb4/Imax_Fighter_Pilot.part01.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/9BSSkeV/Imax_Fighter_Pilot.part02.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/rGasZDe/Imax_Fighter_Pilot.part03.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/xwhhhkE/Imax_Fighter_Pilot.part04.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/DYbVXzA/Imax_Fighter_Pilot.part05.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/pZJDccc/Imax_Fighter_Pilot.part06.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/EWjcNKC/Imax_Fighter_Pilot.part07.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/XA7RpqX/Imax_Fighter_Pilot.part08.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/AKpkbzb/Imax_Fighter_Pilot.part09.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/n3Dg2V4/Imax_Fighter_Pilot.part10.rar

Mirror (Uploading)
http://uploading.com/files/cdf5ac24/Imax_Fighter_Pilot.part01.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/7235e48m/Imax_Fighter_Pilot.part02.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/cf7795e2/Imax_Fighter_Pilot.part03.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/248bc552/Imax_Fighter_Pilot.part04.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/186428e3/Imax_Fighter_Pilot.part05.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/81f4m4a2/Imax_Fighter_Pilot.part06.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/mdb5c3ba/Imax_Fighter_Pilot.part07.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/87dmad54/Imax_Fighter_Pilot.part08.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/2f51fa51/Imax_Fighter_Pilot.part09.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/98m89mea/Imax_Fighter_Pilot.part10.rar/

Mirror (Rapidshare)
http://rapidshare.com/files/395854617/Imax_Fighter_Pilot.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/395854623/Imax_Fighter_Pilot.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/395854614/Imax_Fighter_Pilot.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/395854731/Imax_Fighter_Pilot.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/395854649/Imax_Fighter_Pilot.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/395856539/Imax_Fighter_Pilot.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/395856985/Imax_Fighter_Pilot.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/395856733/Imax_Fighter_Pilot.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/395856838/Imax_Fighter_Pilot.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/395856876/Imax_Fighter_Pilot.part10.rar

----------


## Холостяк

*Top Gun (1986) HDTV*
Язык - English
Разрешение - 1280x528
Размер - 2.26 GB

Rapidshare


Part 1
Part 2
Part 3
Part 4
Part 5
Part 6
Part 7
Part 8
Part 9
Part 10
Part 11
Part 12


Mirror Hotfile


Part 1
Part 2
Part 3
Part 4
Part 5
Part 6
Part 7
Part 8
Part 9
Part 10
Part 11
Part 12


Mirror FileServe

Part 1
Part 2
Part 3
Part 4
Part 5
Part 6
Part 7
Part 8
Part 9
Part 10
Part 11
Part 12

*Join with HJSplit*

----------


## Carrey

Лучший фильм про советскую авиацию - "Им покоряется небо", по-моему. А как по-вашему?

----------


## FLOGGER

В "Днях летных" очень неплохие съемки в воздухе.

----------


## Любомирский

> Лучший фильм про советскую авиацию - "Им покоряется небо", по-моему. А как по-вашему?


Мне тоже нравится этот фильм.

----------


## Холостяк

*Фильм*: Зияющая синева
*Оригинальное название*: Dark Blue World
*Год выхода*: 2001
*Жанр*: боевик, мелодрама, драма, военный
*Режиссер*: Ян Сверак, Зденек Сверак / Jan Sver&#225;k, Zdenek Sver&#225;k
*В ролях*: Ондрей Ветчий, Кристоф Хадек, Тара Фицжеральд, Чарльз Дэнс, Олждридж Кайзер, Дэвид Новотный, Олдрич Кайзер, Даниэла Коларова, Филип Ренч, Зденек Сверак
*Страна*: Германия, Дания, Великобритания, Италия, Чехия
*Продолжительность*: 01:52:19

*О фильме*: Чехословакия оккупирована немецкими войсками, а ее армия - расформирована. Несколько военных летчиков, однако, отказываются принять это как факт - и потому бегут из страны. Сначала в Польшу. Потом в Ливию. Оттуда - в Великобританию. Здесь их таланты оказываются востребованы - после недолгих тренировок герои попадают в Королевские Военно-Воздушные силы и вступают в противостояние с немецкими "хейнкелями" и "мессершмиттами"... А потом один из ребят, чудом успевший выбраться из горящего "спитфайра", познакомился с жившей неподалеку англичанкой, они влюбляются в одну и ту же женщину и дальнейшая их жизнь меняется как только они возвращаются к себе Родину. Жизнь, смерть, любовь и ненависть на войне ходят рядом. Этот грустный, но светлый фильм - одна из лучших лент о великой войне середины ХХ века. Вообщем не то дерьмо, которое от Михалкова....

----------


## Холостяк

**



1941 год. Японцы только что отбомбились на "Перл-Харборе" и, пользуясь тем, что генерал Дулитл еще не отправил Бэна Эффлека с Джошем Хартнеттом раздолбать половину Японии, вынашивают всяческие коварные планы. Негодяйским самураям мало Перл-Харбора. Они хотят ударить в самое сердце Америки, причем ударить так, чтобы весь мир содрогнулся сотрясучим протрясом от эдакого коварства.
Что является сердцем Америки? Разумеется, Голливуд. Его и нужно уничтожить! И для выполнения этого жуткого замысла японцы направляют на западное побережье Штатов подводную лодку, командир которой, Акиро Митамуро (Тоширо Мифуне), получил четкий и недвусмысленный приказ: "Командира! Ты дорзен найти эта Гарривуда и раздорбать его к тертовой матери, поняр?"

Единственное спасение американской нации — безымянные герои, вроде неистового летчика капитана Бешеный бык Келсо (Джон Белуши). Только он — толстячок, которому неведом страх, бравый летчик с белым шарфиком, неисправимый пьяница с белой горячкой, не боящийся ни Гитлера, ни японцев, ни даже налогового инспектора — только он сможет остановить зарвавшихся носом в воду японцев и спасти Голливуд от неминуемого необнаружения, потому что японцы компас так и не достали, поэтому принимают за Голливуд парк аттракционов в каком-то поселке.
И пускай Бешеный бык Келсо — самый сумасшедший сукин сын из всех, кого только видел генерал Стилуэлл, — именно он сделает невозможное: что-нибудь от кого-нибудь спасет! А на земле его поддержат друзья — расчет сержанта Дерево, адьютант генерала Стилуэлла — Лумис, который задался целью соблазнить секретаршу в самолете, гражданская служба обороны, несущая свою вахту на колесе обозрения, ну и все остальные сознательные и бессознательные люди. Враг будет разбит! Победа будет за нами! Ну или перед нами! Это как получится!

Информация о фильме
*Название:* 1941
*Оригинальное название:* 1941
*Год выхода:* 1979
*Жанр:* комедия, военный, пародия
*Режиссер:* Стивен Спилберг
*В ролях:* Дэн Эйкройд, Джон Белуши, Нед Битти, Лорейн Гэри, Джон Кенди, Мюррей Гамильтон, Тим Мэтисон, Тосиро Мифуне, Трит Уильямс
*Выпущено:* США
*Продолжительность:* 02:25:18
*Перевод:* многоголосый, закадровый
*Доп. материалы* (без перевода):
— фильм "The making of 1941" (102 минуты)
— удалённые сцены (8:36)
— production photographs (60 стр)
— 1941 comic relief photos (11 стр)
— the marketing of 1941 (61 стр)
— The Reviews (52 стр)
— Cast and Crew Biographies/Filmographies
— Theatrical Trailer (2:40)
Файл: 
*Формат:* DVD Video
*Качество:* DVD9 R1
*Видео:* NTSC 4:3 (720x480) VBR
*Звук:* Russian (Dolby AC3, 6 ch, 384Kbps)
*Размер:* 7.86 Gb

*Скачать:* *Сэмпл*















*Скачать фильм:* 

http://sharingmatrix.com/file/10668959/1941.part01.rar
http://sharingmatrix.com/file/10669188/1941.part02.rar
http://sharingmatrix.com/file/10669578/1941.part03.rar
http://sharingmatrix.com/file/10669882/1941.part04.rar
http://sharingmatrix.com/file/10670174/1941.part05.rar
http://sharingmatrix.com/file/10670652/1941.part06.rar
http://sharingmatrix.com/file/10671008/1941.part07.rar
http://sharingmatrix.com/file/10671231/1941.part08.rar
http://sharingmatrix.com/file/10671462/1941.part09.rar
http://sharingmatrix.com/file/10671744/1941.part10.rar
http://sharingmatrix.com/file/10671912/1941.part11.rar
http://sharingmatrix.com/file/10672192/1941.part12.rar
http://sharingmatrix.com/file/10672372/1941.part13.rar
http://sharingmatrix.com/file/10672516/1941.part14.rar
http://sharingmatrix.com/file/10672742/1941.part15.rar
http://sharingmatrix.com/file/10672896/1941.part16.rar
http://sharingmatrix.com/file/10673218/1941.part17.rar
http://sharingmatrix.com/file/10673470/1941.part18.rar
http://sharingmatrix.com/file/10673656/1941.part19.rar
http://sharingmatrix.com/file/10674030/1941.part20.rar
http://sharingmatrix.com/file/10674318/1941.part21.rar
http://sharingmatrix.com/file/10674496/1941.part22.rar
http://sharingmatrix.com/file/10674656/1941.part23.rar
http://sharingmatrix.com/file/10674874/1941.part24.rar
http://sharingmatrix.com/file/10675697/1941.part25.rar
http://sharingmatrix.com/file/10676019/1941.part26.rar
http://sharingmatrix.com/file/10676103/1941.part27.rar
http://sharingmatrix.com/file/10676455/1941.part28.rar
http://sharingmatrix.com/file/10676703/1941.part29.rar
http://sharingmatrix.com/file/10677013/1941.part30.rar
http://sharingmatrix.com/file/10677143/1941.part31.rar
http://sharingmatrix.com/file/10677225/1941.part32.rar


http://www.fileserve.com/file/zsDwusv/1941.part01.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/ngGmVb4/1941.part02.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/CwZ5aeM/1941.part03.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/yHvrXVT/1941.part04.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/M2Tq9Qc/1941.part05.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/kzHk3FU/1941.part06.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/qvAfv4D/1941.part07.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/GDbHMrv/1941.part08.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/d2kjRYg/1941.part09.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/NwsTW9r/1941.part10.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/UtarCvP/1941.part11.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/UtkX2st/1941.part12.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/R25Z6cD/1941.part13.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/vrGXRkU/1941.part14.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/YgM5cAA/1941.part15.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/asdcHsG/1941.part16.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/ACZ3gzW/1941.part17.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/xzuRnTu/1941.part18.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/7pcP5K9/1941.part19.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/kjVkTkM/1941.part20.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/mVfFm2e/1941.part21.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/Jg5Ka9N/1941.part22.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/bANHa56/1941.part23.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/H5hRSjE/1941.part24.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/qPMjBA7/1941.part25.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/admUVj7/1941.part26.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/btZDMU3/1941.part27.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/y8ECam5/1941.part28.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/PUGp26h/1941.part29.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/wdqq55f/1941.part30.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/wYxcwSC/1941.part31.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/H5G6XAR/1941.part32.rar
*Добавлено 3% на восстановление*

----------


## Холостяк

Уже была инфа по этому фильму ранее......



http://nnm.ru/blogs/prefect007/krasa...90_dvdrip/#cut

----------


## Холостяк

Фильм не авиационный.., однако стоит того чтоб его посмотреть... Это Вам не михалковская стрепня...
*"Брестская крепость"*
http://nnm.ru/blogs/shamba/prinyavshie_udar/#cut

----------


## Холостяк

*По РТР 4 ноября*

----------


## Холостяк

Так сказать на Западе начали переиздавать свои патриотические фильмы и популяризировать их уже в новом формате - Высокого Качества БлюРей. Так сказать чтут свою историю.....



*Фильм*: Битва за Англию
*Оригинальное название*: Battle of Britain
*Год выхода*: 1969
*Жанр*: Боевик, Война, Драма, Исторический
*Режиссер*: Гай Хэмилтон / Guy Hamilton
*В ролях*: Хэрри Эндрюс / Harry Andrews, Майкл Кейн / Michael Caine, Тревор Хауард / Trevor Howard, Курт Юргенс / Curt Jurgens, Иэн МакШэйн / Ian McShane, Кеннет Мор / Kenneth More
*Выпущено*: Великобритания / Spitfire Productions
*Продолжительность*: 02:12:10
*Перевод*: Профессиональный (двухголосый, закадровый) 

*Качество*: BDRip
*Размер*: 2.18 Гб

*О фильме:* Разгар Второй Мировой. Германия торопится закончить победный марш по Европе. Осталась непокоренной лишь Англия и для десантной операции Рейху необходимо полное господство над Королевским Воздушным Флотом. Завязывается величайшая воздушная битва в истории. Дни, недели и месяцы, по всему побережью Спитфайры и Мессершмиты крутят стремительную огненную карусель вокруг немецких бомбардировщиков, которые размеренными волнами день за днем накатываются на замершие города. Королевство превратилось в огромное бомбоубежище, над которым непрерывно идут жестокие схватки. Страна из последних сил строит и бросает в бой новые и новые самолеты, чтобы остановить эти смертельные стаи...


http://letitbit.net/download/32979.3...QCLUB.avi.html

http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/6845...QCLUB.avi.html

----------


## Холостяк

> Фильм не авиационный.., однако стоит того чтоб его посмотреть... Это Вам не михалковская стрепня...
> *"Брестская крепость"*
> http://nnm.ru/blogs/shamba/prinyavshie_udar/#cut


*Чем действительно правдивый и хороший фильм о войне отличается от гавёной брехни михалкова?*

Ссылка: http://nnm.ru/blogs/Dmitry68/brestsk..._predstoyanie/

----------


## kfmut

На кой фиг сравнивать фильм о войне с фильмом не о войне? Все исторические события в обоих михалковских фильмах трилогии лишь  фон для показа характеров героев и их отношений, и в данном случае некоторая гипертрофированость этого фона более чем допустима для лучшего раскрытия характеров персонажей. Аналогичный приём у него используется в 12-ти, но только никто не говорит что это фильм о войне. Это надо понимать и не заострять на этом внимание, если заострять не получается, то лучше и не смотреть...

----------


## Холостяк

> На кой фиг сравнивать фильм о войне с фильмом не о войне? Все исторические события в обоих михалковских фильмах трилогии лишь фон для показа характеров героев и их отношений, и в данном случае некоторая гипертрофированость этого фона более чем допустима для лучшего раскрытия характеров персонажей. Аналогичный приём у него используется в 12-ти, но только никто не говорит что это фильм о войне. Это надо понимать и не заострять на этом внимание, если заострять не получается, то лучше и не смотреть...


Вы то сами поняли вот это - "...Все исторические события в обоих михалковских фильмах трилогии лишь фон для показа характеров героев и их отношений, и в данном случае некоторая гипертрофированость этого фона более чем допустима для лучшего раскрытия характеров персонажей..." "Гипертрофированость фона"!!! А что в фильме "Брестская крепость" героев нет!? Там вроде тоже война как "фон" для расскрытия, как вы пишите, "характеров персонажей" которые Родину свою защищали.... 

Мне это напомнило сцену из фильма где сам Михалков и играл! Очень точная сцена. Это "Я шагая по Москве", где парень приехал к писателю Воронову, а там на его месте сидел уборщик и "влил всем в уши" про "правдивость характеров героев"... Так это чтоно - прям даже под "Предстояние" подходит.. Там паренек писал про тяжелые судьбы людей в войну, так уборщик сразу из этого наковырял "правды"... 

В том то и дело, что некоторые фильмы, даже созданные на бюджетные (то есть на наши с вами деньги) и смотреть не стоит - просто вставать надо в кинотеатре и выходить....

По "12"... Факт на лицо - убит человек. Подонку надо ответить. А из этого михалков нагораживает такой хрени.......

Вот согласен с одним - "надо понимать" какое гаффно снимают и нам втюхивают! И заострять на этом внимание..., и не ходить на такое гаффно....

----------


## kfmut

> Вы то сами поняли вот это - "...Все исторические события в обоих михалковских фильмах трилогии лишь фон для показа характеров героев и их отношений, и в данном случае некоторая гипертрофированость этого фона более чем допустима для лучшего раскрытия характеров персонажей..." "Гипертрофированость фона"!!!


Вот скажите по-простому: как среднестатистическому гражданину нашей страны, который книжки не читает, историей не интересуется, состоящему из ныне популярных штампов, за пару минут экранного времени объяснить, что инакомыслие и политическая конкуренция в сталинскую эпоху не приветствовались? У Михалкова в сцене расстрела полит. ЗК это получилось более чем, но действительности это скорее всего не соответствует. Это и есть гипертрофированость фона, игра на контрасте. Художественный приём и всё!




> А что в фильме "Брестская крепость" героев нет!? Там вроде тоже война как "фон" для расскрытия, как вы пишите, "характеров персонажей" которые Родину свою защищали....


Если вы фильм смотрели, сделайте ревью, анализ персонажей, сюжетных линий и т.д., ознакомимся. Узнаем что там главнее судьбы людей или война, которая эти судьбы ломает... 




> По "12"... Факт на лицо - убит человек. Подонку надо ответить. А из этого михалков нагораживает такой хрени.......


я что про сюжет там говорил или про художественный приём?

----------


## Холостяк

Сегодня по зомбоящику передали что Медведев и Путин посмотрели фильм "Брестская крепость" - фильм им понравился....



_«Я умираю, но не сдаюсь! Прощай, Родина» - надпись, сделанная неизвестным защитником Брестской крепости 20 июля 1941 года. Надпись была обнаружена в казарме 132-го отдельного батальона конвойных войск НКВД СССР, одного из четырёх подразделений войск НКВД, которые вместе с гарнизоном Красной Армии дислоцировались в крепости. Позднее надпись была перенесена из Бреста в Москву, войдя в состав экспозиции Центрального музея Вооружённых сил. Копия надписи была выполнена в мемориальном комплексе «Брестская крепость-герой». В музее крепости расположена скульптура в бронзе «Умираю, но не сдаюсь», подаренная минскими рабочими ко дню открытия мемориала в 1969 году. В 1992 году фразу повторил в своём предсмертном письме участник обороны Брестской крепости Тимерян Хабулович Зинатов. По словам научного сотрудника музея, Зинатов служил курсантом, в первые дни обороны был ранен, 30 июня попал в плен, бежал из немецкого концлагеря, закончив войну в действующей армии. За участие в обороне он был награждён орденом Отечественной войны II степени. После войны Зинатов каждый год приезжал в крепость. В сентябре 1992 года Зинатов после посещения крепости бросился под поезд, оставив письмо с посланием «ельцинско-гайдаровскому правительству», в котором писал: «…я хочу умереть стоя, чем на коленях просить нищенское пособие для продолжения своей старости и дотянуть до гроба с протянутой рукой! <...> Мы были героями, а умираем в нищете! Будьте здоровы, не горюйте за одного татарина, который протестует один за всех: "Я умираю, но не сдаюсь. Прощай, Родина!"». На могиле Зинатова были установлены памятники от Брестского горисполкома и от правительства и ветеранов Татарстана...._

*http://brestkrepost-film.qd.ru/*

----------


## Холостяк

*Прерванный полет Гарри Пауэрса.*


Ранним утром 1 мая 1960 года советского лидера Никиту Хрущева разбудил телефонный звонок. Председатель КГБ Шелепин сообщил, что американский самолет нарушил воздушное пространство СССР и движется от границы с Афганистаном на северо-запад, в направлении Москвы. Зенитные ракеты советских ПВО достать самолет-шпион не могут…
В этот день в небе, на высоте 20 километров, причудливо переплелись судьбы главных героев: американского пилота-шпиона Пауэрса и советских лeтчиков Айвазяна, Сафронова и Ментюкова. Этот день стал одним из поворотных моментов новейшей истории двадцатого века. 

Мне фильм понравился... Действительно показали, что амеры так, сцука, и лезли к нам чтоб спровоцировать.... По фильму есть неплохие выражения подчеркивающие ситуацию. Особенно то, что амеры считали и считают себя владыками мира, ведут себя вседозволено, наплевали на международные законы да и вообще на порядочность... 
Рекомендую посмотреть фильм.

----------


## Холостяк

.................................

----------


## Холостяк

и еще................

----------


## Холостяк

продолжаю......

----------


## Холостяк

..................................

----------


## Холостяк

Наткнулся на фильм "Дрезден"... Судя по информации - сделано в Германии.
Удивило сразу в анонсе фильма:_ "...В январе 1945 года, по личной просьбе Сталина, союзные войска готовили большую операцию против немецко-фашистких войск, целью ее было — удар по военно-промышленному комплексу рейха, крупные силы противника, а также, акцией устрашения, вовремя бомбардировки, английский самолет был сбит, но летчик успел катапультироваться, теперь, он должен попытаться выжить, в том аду, который ждал его на земле…"._

_http://www.kinopoisk.ru/level/1/film/346810/_

Улыбнуло то, что американцы-англичане уничтожили Дрезден по своей инициативе, а сейчас некоторые несознательные немцы, которых и убивали, пишут, что пиндосы выполняли приказы Сталина... Вот до чего допиз.., ой.., добрехались... Кстати..., по личной просьбе Сталина Второй фронт открыли и с фашизмом начали бороться.... С нетерпением жду информации и фильма, о том как Сталин типо приказывал Гитлеру...., как по личной просьбе Сталина (не..., лучше будет Сталин приказал) доблестные американцы сбросили ядерные бомбы на Японию.... Может Михалков снимет...

И кстати..., нашел вот текстовку из обращения пиндосовским подразделениям, прининимавших участие в ударе по Дрездену: 
_"Дрезден, седьмой по величине город в Германии, - самый большой из городов противника, не подвергшийся бомбардировкам. Одно время славился своим фарфором. Сейчас это промышленный центр первостепенной важности, центр обороны именно того участка фронта, который собирается прорвать маршал Конев. Наша цель: атаковать врага именно там, где он ощутит это болезненней всего, предотвратить дальнейшее использование города противником и продемонстрировать русским, на что способна наша бомбардировочная авиация"._


Фильм вроде как авиационный.... Постить скрины по этой хрени - даже и не имею желания.

Вообщем вот мой анонсик фильма с картинками. Мне понравилась живопись отображающая реальности личной просьбы Сталина пиндосам и как они с рвением выполнили свое любимое занятие (как позже в Югославии, Ираке, Афгане.....).

----------


## Холостяк

Некоторые разъяснения к моим постам о кино...
Все посты о кино является моим личным мнением. Что увидел, то и высказал по увиденному. Имею законное право. Можете это не читать, можете не соглашаться, можете выкурить сигарету – мне фиолетово. Естественно – рад людям имеющим похожее мнение о просмотренном, так же как и я имею схожее мнение с другими людьми – это нормально. Для более яркого восприятия – делаю скрины по кино. Можете формировать свое мнение по скринам…. На личности создателей кино, актеров и остальных – не перехожу и не оскорбляю…. Если посчитал фильм «гавном» так и напишу…., как и напишу почему или сделаю ссылку. Если не согласны – напишите, почему фильм не гафно, а шедевр…, но не надо обращаться ко мне с претензиями, чтоб не оказаться по пути на хутор…, так как я в свою очередь обращусь к вам. Просто запостите свою версию.
Однако по фильму «Дрезден». Начнем с официальной обложки фильма. Не ней изображено как американские самолеты Б-17 бомбят город. Надпись гласит – Дрезден. Судя по этому четко понятно, что горит и в руинах не военный объект, а именно немецкий город Дрезден. На обложке также изображен американский летчик в форме и девушка. Это символизирует, что акцент фильма сделан на человеческие чувство одной – американской стороны, кто выставляется якобы «потерпевшими» в этой драматической ситуации, то есть кому надо проявить сочувствие. А это явная подмена! Огонь, взрывы, разрушения, смерти – на обложке четко показаны именно в городе Дрезден, где уничтожены множество мирных граждан – женщин, детей, стариков и совершено все это американскими военными. Скриншоты фильма я не стал делать по личной причине и имею на это право, как и высказать свое отношение к фильму. Вместо скриншотов я выложил «увеличенные» рисунки, как и идентичный рисунок на обложке бокса фильма - американских самолетов и горящего города. Т.е я выложил рисунки соответственно того же уничтоженного города Дрезден - другой стороны. На выложенных мной рисунках показана драма и горе – потерпевших от этого военного преступления, тех, кто действительно реально пострадал и кому надо выразить сострадание и сочувствие. Это мое личное мнение и взгляд на то историческое событие, которое представлено в кино как основная сцена действа сюжета. 
Сожаления герою фильма, высказать не могу.... даже как к союзнику... Считаю, что лучше не Дрезден бомбить, а оказать огневую помощь когда фашизм в 1941 до Москвы и Сталинграда шел (хотя понимаю, что тогда они еще выбирали где выгодно).., при форсировании Одера и по фашистским укреплениям, окопам, колоннам и огневым рубежам, а не по городам... 
Даже не вижу причины почему надо было убрать картинку работы немецких зенитчиков. Это история..., Дрезден защищали немецкие зенитчики..., так реально было, какого-то оскорбления эта историческая инфа в рисунке не несет.
Этим самым правил форума не нарушаю....

----------


## An-Z

Для иллюстрации кинофильма достаточно размещение в посте десятка скриншотов этого фильма или небольшой сэмпл (видеофрагмент). Множественные скриншоты одного фильма, как и любые другие картинки (тексты, ссылки) не имеющие к отношения конкретному фильму будут расцениваться как флуд и удаляться.
Обсуждаемо  тут - качество (оценка) фильма, игра актёров, работа съёмочной группы. Обсуждение всего остального в курилке, либо в "привате".

----------


## muk33

Хм..., на обложке не американские Б-17, а английские *"Ланкастеры"*. И не случайно. Ночные  бомбардировки осуществляли в основном англичане. Стратегия так называемых ковровых бомбардировок немецких городов была разработана под руководством маршала авиации королевских ВВС Артура Харриса. Вот другая "официальная" обложка (для европейского, надо полагать, зрителя). Тут какой-то немец и девушка. А вот из комментария к фильму:".. Летчикам предстояло преодолеть 2700 километров с учетом всех отвлекающих маневров. В 17:30 в воздух поднялся *первый из 245 бомбардировщиков пятой группы Королевских военно-воздушных сил*. До бомбардировки Дрездена оставалось всего 5 часов..." Американцы конечно поучаствовали. Но их было в три раза меньше чем англичан. Поэтому акцент все-таки следует сделать на томми.

----------


## Холостяк

Понятно...
Меня официальный анонсик фильма "цепанул"...., все "кровавый" Сталин организовал....

----------


## Холостяк

*Баллада о Бомбере (2011) SATRip* 


**




*О фильме
*Экранизация повести Михаила Веллера "Баллада о Бомбере".Во время Второй Мировой войны на территории, оккупированной немцами, разбивается советский самолет, но летевшие в нем на задание летчик Гривцов и его возлюбленная радистка Катя чудом спасаются. Удалось выжить и штурману Линько. Каждому из них теперь придется найти свой путь, чтобы выполнить боевое задание, вернуться к своим, и выжить...

----------


## kuslin2

Удивило название фильма ,озвученное на премьере  на 1-ом канале - "Баллада о Бо*мбере", т.е с ударением на первый слог.( примерно так же нелепо звучало - Пе*хотинец или По*дводник .) Во время ВОВ ,да и сейчас ,в авиации действительно в ходу служено-бытовые  сокращения типа "Штурмы","Бомберы" "Иашники"... Так   это неграмотность диктора или задумка режиссера ?

----------


## Холостяк

Я тоже прикололся по поводу их произношения!

----------


## Gefest83

ну не кино, но... не знал где выложить!
Офицеры спасают советский истребитель (видео)
Жители Ставрополя пытаются спасти едва ли не главную городскую достопримечательность.
http://www.ntv.ru/news/227870/  :Frown:

----------


## SVVAULSH



----------


## Mig

> ... летчик Гривцов и его возлюбленная радистка Катя чудом спасаются...


Интересно, а "возлюбленная" - это звание или должность? :Smile: 
Ваще-то, в экипажах Пе-2 были *стрелки*-радисты. Т.е. первой их задачей было отражать нападение воздушного противника, а поддерживать радиосвязь - это уже вторая задача...

На что только не пойдешь, чтобы рейтинг "мыльной опере" (сериалу) обеспечить :Frown:

----------


## PPV

> Интересно, а "возлюбленная" - это звание или должность?
> Ваще-то, в экипажах Пе-2 были *стрелки*-радисты. Т.е. первой их задачей было отражать нападение воздушного противника, а поддерживать радиосвязь - это уже вторая задача...
> 
> На что только не пойдешь, чтобы рейтинг "мыльной опере" (сериалу) обеспечить


Вообще-то, по сюжету фильма, эта самая Катя в экипаж самолета не входила, она была радистка-разведчица, и ее должны были сбросить на парашюте за линией фронта...

----------


## FBW

> Интересно, а "возлюбленная" - это звание или должность?
> Ваще-то, в экипажах Пе-2 были *стрелки*-радисты. Т.е. первой их задачей было отражать нападение воздушного противника, а поддерживать радиосвязь - это уже вторая задача...
> 
> На что только не пойдешь, чтобы рейтинг "мыльной опере" (сериалу) обеспечить


"ВАЩЕ-ТО" В ФИЛЬМЕ ЛЕТАЕТ ТУ-2.

----------


## FLOGGER

Настоящий??? Откуда Ту-2-то взяли? А, если муляж или комп. графика-то стоит ли спорить?

----------


## timsz

А Пе-2 есть летающие?

----------


## FBW

ТУ-2 КОНЕЧНО  ЛЕТАЕТ  С  ПОМОЩЬЮ  КОМП.ГРАФИКИ, А ПО ПОВОДУ СТОИТ ЛИ СПОРИТЬ -ВО ВСЕМ ДОЛЖНА БЫТЬ ТОЧНОСТЬ!

----------


## Albatros

http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=47457

----------


## Холостяк

Российский фильм "Охотники за караванами"...
Фильм косвенно, но про нашу Авиацию в Афганистане.
Американцы помогали духам в войне против Советской Армии в Афганистане. ЦРУ наладило поставку "Стингеров" моджахедам. Нашим летчикам стало туговато.... Спецназ ГРУ получил приказ захватить «Стингер». Вот они приказ и выполнили!
Фильм снят неплохо, захватывающе. Съемки в воздухе «игрушечные». Но это не очень портит настроение. Как не портит, то, что амеры вот тогда бандитве во всю помогали, а сейчас сами со своими дружбанами никак не справятся, хоть этим бандитам никто уже не помогают как тогда против советских…, даже наоборот – амерам цельная коалиция помогает и то – все вместе облажались… 
Но… Мне больше испортило настроение то, что больное художественное воображение киношников опять засрало своих. Показали, что спецы из ГРУ снимают с убитых духов удобную обувь для себя. Это понятно, что наша обувь была не удобна, чтоб по горам бегать. Там без проблем можно было удобную обувь купить или поменять в дукане, но не снимать же с вонючего-потного трупака бородача… Я ни разу не видел, чтоб амеровские киношники обсерали своих героев-солдатиков в серьезных фильмах. Даже наоборот, из своих солдат, порой извращенцев, создадут таких героев, что даж моджахеды слезу скупо пустят по «гордому умирающему американскому герою»…. А наши, что мигалков, наворотят такой муйни, что диву даешься!
Вообщем, фильм рекомендую посмотреть…, разок....

----------


## Холостяк

Не могу не обратить внимание на амеровскую стрепню их новый фильм «5 дней в августе»…
Махровейший антироссийский фильм! 
Голливуд показал нам - как все было "на самом деле" в те пять дней августа 2008 года. Фильм начинается с того, как бравые грузинские парни спасают честных американских журналистов в Ираке. Сюжет показывает, как маленькая Грузия помогает строить демократию другим, помогает всем попавшим в беду…, хотя на границе России с Грузией не спокойно. Оказывается непонятное бандитское войско все время обстреливает Грузию с позиций российских войск. Назвали их – МИЛИЦИЯ (навеяло на идею о смене у нас этого наименования на полицию). Более того.., российская авиация постоянно бомбит Грузию… Американские журналисты снимают на камеру как четверка МиГ-29 наносит ночной удар по мирному грузинскому селению, где празднуют свадьбу… 
Показали Сааку! Жует галстук! Честно то как! От души! Очень он так беспокоится за свою страну и свой народ.., хорошо играет… 
Вот под утро началось… Оказывается начали вот эти самые милиционеры в масках, российском камуфляже, у некоторых нашивки «Россия – вооруженные силы», но там в кино подмечают, что это оказывается их наняла и вооружила Россия, так как российские солдаты не имеют мотивации воевать с Грузией. Вероломно так пересекли по-утру границу Грузии и начали тупо все грамить-грабить-убивать-насиловать... Даже на броне надпись - "Цхинвал Москва за тобой"... Ну и естественно ВВС России оказывает всестороннюю поддержку с воздуха огнем по мирному населению и палят по всему подряд…. Вот тут отмечу, что воздушные удары Ми-24 сняты неплохо, по-голливудски зрелищно! Но косяков много…. Самое главное то, что Су-25 с грызунскими опознавательными знаками начинают долбить по деревушке, но голливудская шушара (в смысле те, кого они изображают) самолеты обозвали российскими. Вот на скринах отчетливо видны грузинские знаки на самолетах… Это вообще можно понять, что реально грызуны долбили по своим… Потом грызунский Рэмбо сбивает российскую вертушку из гранатомета… Как два пальца… Само сбитие и падение тоже показано очень так «смачно»… Но тут тоже.., сбивают Ми-24, а со здания, под аплодисменты доблестной горстки грызунских бойцов, падает Ми-8… 
Потом русский… По фильму вообще проходит такая неонацистская фигня ненависти к русским… Даже "красной линией" проходит параллель рядышком - зло и «русские»… Хммм… И символ русским нашли. Это типа «казак». О как! Правда он на уголовника похож и наколки у него уголовные… Звезды там… Жесть прям… Он там бабушку застрелил, потом невесту, грузинкой прикрывается… То есть у него цели тока такие…, а - и наборчик у него для «бритья» есть. Там опасная бритва, ножик перочинный, ножнички маникюрные…, пилочка… Так он с помощью этого набора не тока красоту наводит, но типа и людей пытает по совместительству… 
А так вся эта «милиция» как обычно насилует, грабит…, любит кулинарничать на микроволновках и учить девушек кататься на велосипеде… Полковник у них непонятно какой Армии, но с нашивкой «Россия» и сын его погиб в Афгане... Полный абзац!
Грызуны оказывается не бежали и не сдавали свои позиции, а сохранили свои силы и просто сконцентрировались для обороны Тбилиси. Хитроумный план Сааки!
Короче.., непонятно почему, но милиция и вся война остановилась по команде непонятного полковника с шевроном «Россия» и все в Грузии начали праздновать победу. На празднике махали флагами Грузии, Украины и США (по убыванию колличества). На празднике Саака плакал и водил хоровод на сцене с лидерами Европы….
От так… Фильм по своему содержанию такое гавнище, что это такая полнейшая злобучая пиндосрань. Я немедленно уже обзвонил своих знакомых, сделал рассылку, отписался в контактах, одноклассниках, фейсбуках и твиттерах, чтоб все посмотрели эту хрень и проявили свою гражданскую сознательность и сделали как я. Вы тоже, проявите сознательность, посмотрите эту какашку и обзвоните своих родичей и знакомых, сделайте рассылку и отпишитесь в контактах, одноклассниках, фейсбуках, живых журналах и твитттерах.., можно написать на сайт Сааки, Медведева, Путина, МО РФ и расскажите всем какой же этот говеннейший фильм… 
Неужели Россия, наша общественность, ну в лице того же Мигалкова не среагирует на такую хрень? Или Мигалков только своих засерать может и помогать в этом Голливуду, для того чтоб его стрепню показывали в Каннах… 
А вообще этот фильм незя запретить показывать в России, чтоб знали, что в Америке все так же ненавидят нас, что им пофигу кто тут у нас сталинисты, коммунисты, демократы – они просто ненавидят Россию и русских… Мы для них все теже неграмотные и безкультурные убийцы, негодяи, насильники, агрессоры, мусор, котороче те, кого всякий пиндос и их жиполиз должен безжалостно уничтожать.
Вообщем это такой фильм, что доктор Геббельс из могилы аплодировал своими трухлявыми костяшками и вручил переходящий штандарт отличия зассаной пропаганды нацистской ненависти к России...

----------


## Антон

Тут можно посмотреть
http://www.24video.net/video/view/1237573

----------


## Холостяк

А что, мои посты уже посокращали? 
Тут скриншотов больше я делал... Особенно по Грузии, где там Су-25 с опознавательными знаками Грузии бомбят свои города, а эти орут, что русские.... Как и сбили Ми-24, а там вдруг горит ужо Ми-8...
Хмммм....

Вроде бы я по этому вопросу уже однажды высказался

----------


## kuslin2

Холостяк, значит кому то здесь очень не понравилось твое мнение о "Маленькой , но гордой птичке" , которая постоянно  пытается лягнуть  своей малюсенькой  лапкой огромного медведя. И здесь все средства хороши - даже дети     http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jIwCl186VV4

----------


## An-Z

С мнением Холостяка по этому "шедевру" я полностью солидарен, но с моей точки зрения размещение 3-4 десятков "скринов" лишь рекламируют этот высер. А рекламы антироссийских тем у нас не будет. Это раз.
Лишние два десятка картинок ничего принципиально нового о фильме не сообщают, следовательно являются банальным флудом. Это два.
Действия модераторов обсуждаются в привате. Если вы кладёте на правила, не обижайтесь когда так же будут относиться к вам и вашим постам.

----------


## Холостяк

> А что, мои посты уже посокращали? 
> Тут скриншотов больше я делал... Особенно по Грузии, где там Су-25 с опознавательными знаками Грузии бомбят свои города, а эти орут, что русские.... Как и сбили Ми-24, а там вдруг горит ужо Ми-8...
> Хмммм....
> 
> Вроде бы я по этому вопросу уже однажды высказался





> С мнением Холостяка по этому "шедевру" я полностью солидарен, но с моей точки зрения размещение 3-4 десятков "скринов" лишь рекламируют этот высер. А рекламы антироссийских тем у нас не будет. Это раз.
> Лишние два десятка картинок ничего принципиально нового о фильме не сообщают, следовательно являются банальным флудом. Это два.
> Действия модераторов обсуждаются в привате. Если вы кладёте на правила, не обижайтесь когда так же будут относиться к вам и вашим постам.


 
Я подумал, что были на моей памяти случаи, когда что-то на сервере случалось и пропадали посты, фотографии.. Вот и мысль у меня, что что-то подобное случилось и надо восстанавливать самому... Оказывается лишние фото оказались..., вернее флуд.., особенно скриншоты косяков в этом фильме... Нет проблем...

А касаемо отдельного поста по ссылке с "высказыванием", как сами указали...... Я просто не думал, что каждое Ваше высказывание, даже если оно не в разделе "Правила...", а просто на ветке в посте, автоматически становится правилом... Учту и класть буду осторожно...

----------


## An-Z

> Я подумал ...... Я просто не думал, что каждое Ваше высказывание, даже если оно не в разделе "Правила...", а просто на ветке в посте, автоматически становится правилом... Учту и класть буду осторожно...


Чтоб меньше терзаться разумьями читайте внимательно "Правила".
"11. Администрация вправе воздействовать на участников словом - в форме замечаний и предупреждения."

А так как вы в очередной раз кладёте на "Правила", я кладу вам вагон времени на их изучение.

----------


## Холостяк

*Умер актер Сергей Подгорный, сыгравший роль Смуглянки в фильме «В бой идут одни старики»*
На Украине на 58-м году жизни скончался киноактер Сергей Подгорный, сыгравший роль летчика Виктора Щедронова по прозвищу Смуглянка в знаменитом фильме Леонида Быкова «В бой идут одни старики».
Как сообщает РБК, актер умер в ночь на 19 июля в реанимационном отделении центральной больницы города Ирпень под Киевом.
С.Подгорный родился 1 января 1954 года в поселке Буча Киевской области. После окончания Киевского театрального института имени И.К. Карпенко-Карого в 1976 году начал работать на киностудии имени Довженко.
В 1973 году Леонид Быков пригласил на роль Смуглянки в фильме «В бой идут одни старики». После выхода картины на экран С.Подгорный стал звездой. Он снялся в 55 фильмах, однако повторить успех так и не удалось. В основном, актер снимался в ролях второго плана и эпизодах.
С середины 1990-х годов он перестал сниматься в кино и появился на экране лишь в 2009 году, когда в прокат вышел украинский фильм «Золушка с острова Джерба». Эта работа стала последней в фильмографии Подгорного.

----------


## Антон

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpA6T...layer_embedded

----------


## Холостяк

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpA6T...layer_embedded


Хороший анонс нового фильма! Неплохая компьютерная графика...
Амеры продолжают работать над своей пропагандистско-патриотической тематикой. Хорошо у них это поставлено. И жопу из самолета и сиски не показывают, как творецЪ Мигалков в свой триллер ввинтил.... 
Темка про негров уже была. Даже снимались теже актеры. Решили видимо обновить и снять более зрелищней... Вот обложка от того фильма. В принципе неплохая идея переснять старый фильм и добавить зрелищности, красочности при этом не изменив идею про героизм своих солдат и даже приукрасив и сделав ярче этих людей. Тут и рассовая толерантность, патриотизм несмотря ни на что, подвиги, гордость за свою страну и своих летчиков - все в прекрасном цвете! Все, чтоб воспеть героев.... При этом не обсерают амеровских президентов, что во всю проводили политику расизма. Только так, вскользь абстрактненько об этом, с легким сожалением-прискорбием и укором в никуда......
У наших мудаков переснять любой фильм о войне не получится, так как деньги разворуют, сисек-писек навставляют (которые ща везде только еще в выступления президента не вставляют) и про сталинские репрессии выдумают - что непонятно про что все таки фильм или про героизм нашего народа Великую Отечественную или порно в униформе с элемантами садо-мазо стиля "десталинизатор"... 

В голливудском фильме черные летчики все курутые, такие-растакие... Форма прямо с иголочки... Кстати.., есть документальные кадры про негров летчиков, но там они забитые, зашуганные, форма мешком и значительно скромнее, чем показывает их Голливуд. Таких обычно в Армии чмырят и называют чмошниками. Выглядят как рабы на галерах - вынуждены выполнять свою работу хорошо, иначе отправят в Америку драить сортиры, убирать помойки и там подохнуть..., так лучше в бою... Если б Мигалков работал в Голливуде и был режисером этого "ремикса" фильма показав в нем "реальности" жизни про негров, амеровского президента-расиста, черные задницы негров - то это был бы его последний день в Голливуде..., как и жизни... Нашли его бы в Гарлеме по кусочкам и правительство бы этого не заметило...

Ссылка:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0m9oNbaq2Q

----------


## Mirage

Антону и Холостяку большое спасибо!

----------


## An-Z

Интересно, что "краснохвостые" и сейчас не забыты..

----------


## Холостяк

Информация о сериале
*Оригинальное название:* Небесная жизнь
*Год выпуска:* 2005
*Жанр:* Мелодрама, драма, военный
*Режиссер:* Илья Макаров
*В ролях:* Игорь Гордин, Александр Лазарев мл., Евгения Крюкова, Владимир Ильин, Владимир Жарков, Валерия Суркова, Александр Пороховщиков, Семен Стругачев, Олег Гущин, Елена Сафонова, Мария Звонарева, Александр Наумов, Юрий Ильин, Глеб Матвейчук, Валерий Сидоров, Марат Башаров, Андрей Ильин, Павел Меленчук, Максим Радугин, Николай Иванов (II)

*О фильме:* Два главных героя - друзья детства. Они вместе росли, вместе поступили в летное училище, вместе попадают на арабо-израильскую войну 1973 года. Жизнь их разводит и снова сталкивает во времена перестройки, когда профессия летчика становится непопулярной. Влюбляются они тоже в одну и ту же девушку, возникает классический любовный треугольник. Соперничество продолжается до самых седин...

----------


## FLOGGER

Это не тот фильм, который снят по мотивам книги В.Е.Меницкого "Моя небесная жизнь", где он упоминает о попытке Зуева встретиться с ним в Штатах? Даже не книги, а так, всего по нескольким страницам. Мутный фильм...

----------


## Любомирский

Я смотел фильм, когда он только вышел. 
Всего 4 серии было, показан эпизод с угоном МиГ-25. 
На мой взгляд, ничего особенного.

----------


## FLOGGER

По-моему, тоже. Если не считать самого МИГ-25-го.

----------


## GK21

На телеканале «Звезда»  иногда  показывается телесериал  «Оружие XX-го века», состоящий из  коротких сюжетов на разные темы. Встречаются иногда и редкие кадры кинохроники по ВВС. К сожалению, многие подобные фильмы на этом канале никак не анонсируются и не упоминаются в телепрограмме вообще (ни в печатном,  ни в электронном виде). Кто-нибудь из форумчан может подсказать, можно ли найти полную версию этого сериала в инете (в записи, онлайн и т.п.) или хотя бы перечень наименований отдельных фильмов?

----------


## kfmut

> На телеканале «Звезда»  иногда  показывается телесериал  «Оружие XX-го века», состоящий из  коротких сюжетов на разные темы. Встречаются иногда и редкие кадры кинохроники по ВВС. К сожалению, многие подобные фильмы на этом канале никак не анонсируются и не упоминаются в телепрограмме вообще (ни в печатном,  ни в электронном виде). Кто-нибудь из форумчан может подсказать, можно ли найти полную версию этого сериала в инете (в записи, онлайн и т.п.) или хотя бы перечень наименований отдельных фильмов?


скачать можно на rutracker'е, вот одна раздача http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3502150 , вот вторая http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3474622 + есть раздачи по одной серии, как качать можно почитать здесь  http://wiki.rutracker.org/

----------


## GK21

> скачать можно на rutracker'е, вот одна раздача http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3502150 , вот вторая http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3474622 + есть раздачи по одной серии, как качать можно почитать здесь  http://wiki.rutracker.org/


Большое спасибо за информацию! Попробую.

----------


## Холостяк

Документальный фильм *Рейс 007. Пассажирский разведывательный* 

Вот наконец показали правду о ситуации и том, что вся ложь и провокация была организована амеровской пропагандой и подхвачена их жополизами.
Была тема:рейс KAL 007 1 сентября 1983г.

 

Показали на теле канале Россия: http://www.rutv.ru/tvpreg.html?d=0&id=153441

Можно посмотреть и на Ютубе: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87yH-gBaKOs

----------


## Холостяк

Скудненько с новыми нашими фильмами... Поэтому обращу внимание на наш фильм с сюжетом на фоне принуждения взбесившихся грызунов к спокойствию.... Наша Авиация в фокусе! Съемки судя по трейлеру вполне неплохие... На Ютубе висят уже два трейлера по нашему фильму "Август восьмого". Смотрю даже амеры приняли участие от Фокса20Век... Премьера 21 февраля 2012 года.
Содержание фильма:
_23-летняя молодая красивая Ксения пытается построить свою личную жизнь с Егором, банковским служащим. Он приглашает ее отдохнуть в Сочи. Бывший муж Ксении Заур служит в миротворческих войсках в Цхинвале, куда уговаривает отпустить на две недели их семилетнего сына Артёма. Ксения, после небольшого колебания, соглашается, но мирные обстоятельства меняются в один день. В живописные пейзажи Кавказа вторгается война. И Ксения решает спасти сына, прорвавшись через самое пекло — линию фронта._

*Ролики на Ютубе:* 
_1. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmabK...feature=relmfu_
_2. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIAZy...feature=relmfu_

*Это инфа на Вики:*
_http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Август_восьмого_

*Официальный сайт фильма:* http://www.avgustvosmogo.ru/



У грызунов вообще мозги на бекрень. сами начали громить Цхинвал и убивать миротворцев и тупо идут в отрицалово...
Ещё на стадии производства фильма, в самом начале июля 2011 года грузинский новостной интернет-портал «Грузия Online» опубликовал статью, в которой Мераб Гагуа в довольно жёсткой форме раскритиковал съёмки фильма. В частности, он обвинил команду в искажении реальных событий (по его мнению, агрессором выступала не Грузия, а Россия), назвав фильм «кремлевской пропагандой», а в качестве причины изображения в фильме Грузии как агрессора критик назвал «настрой кремлевских руководителей»... Типа у Сааки классный настрой был людей убивать и начать заваруху, а сейчас он вообще полным добряком стал...

----------


## Холостяк

Еще один отечественный фильм на подходе... Жаль не про Авиацию, но героический.
Релиз: 26 апреля 2012

*«Матч»* — художественный фильм Андрея Малюкова. Историческая драма о реальном футбольном «матче смерти» между советскими футболистами и сборной зенитчиков-люфтваффе в оккупированном Киеве летом 1942 года. 

Трейлер: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=RqX2XfbTtF8

----------


## Холостяк

**


*Год выпуска:* 1964
*Страна:* Великобритания, США
*Жанр:* Военный, драма
*Продолжительность:* 1:30:48
*Перевод:* Профессиональный (двухголосый) + Профессиональный (одноголосый)
*Режиссер:* Уолтер Громэн / Walter Grauman
*В ролях:* Клифф Робертсон, Джордж Чакирис, Мария Перши, Харри Эндрюс, Дональд Хьюстон, Майкл Гудлиффе, Джон Мейллон
По роману Фредерика Э. Смита. "Эскадрон 633" долгое время добивался успеха во всех операциях. Однако, их цепь удач прервалась, когда им было поручено бомбить урановый завод в Норвегии, который был важным звеном в фашистском проекте по созданию атомной бомбы.

----------


## Антон

> Хороший анонс нового фильма! Неплохая компьютерная графика...


По ходу в Российских кинотеатрах этого фильм не будут показывать, вроде как прокатчики отказались...

----------


## Холостяк

> По ходу в Российских кинотеатрах этого фильм не будут показывать, вроде как прокатчики отказались...


Покажут-покажут... Правда не скоро... Но... И более того - по каналу МО РФ "Звезда"... По этому каналу уже показывали и "Солдатское братство" от Хэнкса-Спилберга и уже сравнительно новые фильмы по Ираку...
Однако понятно, что наши умельцы переведут и вывесят на торренте... Я бы с удовольствием посмотрел в HD чисто из-за "съемок" на компьютере в воздухе...... Зрелищно эти сцены даже в трейлере смотрятся...

----------


## Холостяк



----------


## Антон

> Покажут-покажут... Правда не скоро... Но... И более того - по каналу МО РФ "Звезда"... По этому каналу уже показывали и "Солдатское братство" от Хэнкса-Спилберга и уже сравнительно новые фильмы по Ираку...
> Однако понятно, что наши умельцы переведут и вывесят на торренте... Я бы с удовольствием посмотрел в HD чисто из-за "съемок" на компьютере в воздухе...... Зрелищно эти сцены даже в трейлере смотрятся...


А откуда инфа?

----------


## Холостяк

> А откуда инфа?


Инфа я выдал от ППП (т.е. Предположение).

----------


## Холостяк

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpA6T...layer_embedded


 
Вот уже и вышел этот фильм на ДВД. 
Уже есть озвучка на русском: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IjhzbESLi40

Даже скачать можно, правда пока без перевода и в камрипе... К примеру: http://softarchive.net/blogs/i4share...al.929319.html
Сейчас проверил на магнет или торренте пока нет.





Кстати, уже прикалываются над реальностью фильма... В принципе я понимаю этих приколистов... Я уже постил ранее: _"...В голливудском фильме черные летчики все курутые, такие-растакие... Форма прямо с иголочки... Кстати.., есть документальные кадры про негров летчиков, но там они забитые, зашуганные, форма мешком и значительно скромнее, чем показывает их Голливуд. Таких обычно в Армии чмырят и называют чмошниками. Выглядят как рабы на галерах - вынуждены выполнять свою работу хорошо, иначе отправят в Америку драить сортиры, убирать помойки и там подохнуть..., так лучше в бою..."..._
Вот видео про этот фильм.. Мужики прикалываются над масштабными и зрелищными эффектами далекими от реальности и сравнивают фильм со "Звездными войнами" и говорят про бурную фантазию режисера и что фильм-сказка годен для детишек...
Ссылка:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbGsK...watch_response

А вот тут вообще рассказываются о съемках "за сценой"... Причем ведущая в майке с черной обезъяной: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sfq3A...eature=related

Можете посмотреть подобную зрелищно снятую стрепню: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sf9wqm8cz3Q
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mt-DOdPLMLI

----------


## Холостяк

Фронтовой истребитель МиГ-29. Взлёт в будущее (2011) 



Фильм рассказывает о семействе истребителей МиГ-29. Редкие кадры, воздушные съёмки, 3D анимация, интервью с конструкторами, инженерами и лётчиками-испытателями — всё это вы сможете увидеть в документальном фильме.


*Описание серий:*
01. Слагаемые успеха
Краткая история ОКБ "МиГ". Предпосылки к появлению МиГ-29. Особенности схемы истребителя. Первый полёт. Испытания. Аварии на испытаниях. Тактико-технические характеристики. Поступление в войска. Вооружение. Бортовое оборудование. Комплекс защиты. Учебно-боевой вариант МиГ-29УБ.
02. Огромное небо
Мировая премьера истребителя. Фарнборо-88. Уникальная фигура высшего пилотажа "Колокол". Авария в Ле Бурже-89. Многофункциональный истребитель МиГ-29М. Корабельные модификации МиГ-29К/КУБ. Модернизация истребителя. МиГ-29СМТ. Система дозаправки. МиГ-29М с ОВТ (отклоняемый вектор тяги). Самый совершенный представитель семейства — МиГ-35. Пилотажная группа "Стрижи"
*Название:* Фронтовой истребитель МиГ-29. Взлёт в будущее
*Год выхода:* 2011
*Жанр:* документальный
*Режиссер:* Андрей Кулясов
*Выпущено:* Россия
*Продолжительность:* 2 х 00:38:00

http://nnm.ru/blogs/necool/frontovoy...-1-2-iz-2/#cut

----------


## А.В.Егоров

Т/к " Звезда"  Среда 22 февраля
22:30—23:20
Валентин Васин

Валентин Петрович провёл испытание опытного сверхзвукового перехватчика Е-50, на котором в 1957 году установил рекорды скорости и высоты. Он выполнил полёты на испытание ЖРД. Ряд сложных испытательных работ Васин В.П. провёл на 28 типах самолётов и вертолётов. Одновременно с лётной работой он занимал руководящие должности в ЛИИ, в течение 15 лет был начальником лётно-испытательного центра.

----------


## Холостяк

Август восьмого уже вышел на ДВД... Анонсы авиационного кино
Несколько скринов... Работает авиация России....

----------


## AndyK

> Август восьмого уже вышел на ДВД...


Гы, отправили воевать в 888 опытный Т8-11 борт 66 в музейной окраске  :Wink:  Остальные судя по всему нарисованы с использованием этой же текстуры

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Су-25 на форсаже )) Видимо это Су-25ФФ (форсажный, фильмовый)
Андрей, эта модификация будет отображена в вашей книге?  :Smile:

----------


## Холостяк

*Оригинальное название*: Кача: полет длиной в столетие
*Год выпуска*: 2010
*Жанр*: Документальный, Авиация
*Выпущено*: Россия, Телеканал "Звезда"
*Режиссер*: Владислав Евдокимов

*О фильме*: Качинское высшее военное авиационное училище летчиков (КВВАУЛ) было основано 21 ноября 1910 года как Севастопольская офицерская школа авиации и находилось под руководством и покровительством Его Императорского Высочества Великого князя Александра Михайловича. Из его стен вышли прославленные летчики и летчики-космонавты,ставшие гордостью не только нашей страны, но и всего Мира. «Кача», так называют училище его выпускники, в этом году отмечает свое столетие. Этому знаменательному событию посвящен этот фильм.

*Качество*: SATRip
*Видео*: XviD, 1579 Кбит/с, 704x528
*Аудио*: MP3, 2 ch, 128 Кбит/с
*Размер*: 272 МБ

*Продолжительность*: 00:24:02
*Язык*: Русский

Magnet ссылка: 
magnet:?xt=urn:btih:f6ed92eedfa910b74a300daecebaa6  34a0971f27&dn=%D0%9A%D0%B0%D1%87%D0%B0%3A%20%D0%BF  %D0%BE%D0%BB%D0%B5%D1%82%20%D0%B4%D0%BB%D0%B8%D0%B  D%D0%BE%D0%B9%20%D0%B2%20%D1%81%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%BB%  D0%B5%D1%82%D0%B8%D0%B5%20%282010%29%20SATRip&xl=2  84737536&dl=284737536&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Fbt.firebit.or  g%3A2710&tr=http%3A%2F%2Fretracker.local%2Fannounc  e

----------


## Холостяк

*Название*: Истребитель "Сокол"
*Оригинальное название*: Rikugun hayabusa sentotai / The Falcon Fighters
*Год выпуска*: 1969
*Жанр*: Драма, военный, исторический
*Выпущено*: Япония, Daiei Motion Picture Company
*Режиссер*: Мицуо Мураяма
*В ролях*: Макото Сайто, Сихо Фуджимура, Сей Хирайзуми, Кодзиро Хонго, Дзюн Фудзимаки, Йоко Намикава, Акио Хасегава, Кэн Уцуи

*О фильме*: Фильм основан на реальной истории жизни легендарного японского аса Като Татео. Като родился в 1904 году, спустя несколько дней после того, как его отец был убит в русско-японской войне. Ни у кого не было сомнения в том, что молодой Като также выберет военную карьеру. Юноша поступает в военное училище в 1925 году. Самолеты всегда очаровывали молодого кадета, поэтому вскоре Като добился перевода из пехоты в армейскую авиацию. В мае 1927 года он завершает летную подготовку в Токородзаве. Затем Като работал инструктором в летных школах в Токородзаве и Акено, а в феврале 1936 года его назначили на должность командира одного из чутаев 5го Хико Рентай. В июле 1937 года началась война в Китае, подразделение которое возглавлял капитан Като, было отправлено на фронт. Опытные японские летчики, летавшие на Ки-10, показали свое полное превосходство над китайскими И-15. Напористые японцы начали захватывать превосходство в воздухе. 25 марта 1938 года был лучшим днем в жизни Татео Като. В тот день он сбил четыре китайских И-15. Когда же на вооружение японских авиачастей начал поступать новый истребитель Ки-27, японцы стали полными хозяевами в воздухе. Получил новые самолеты и 1й Чутай. Вскоре у японцев появился шанс испытать Ки-27 в бою. 10 апреля 1938 года самолеты чутая завязали бой с восемью китайскими И-15. Три самолета записал на свой счет ас. К маю на счету 1го Чутая было 39 сбитых самолетов противника. Подразделение Като дважды отмечался в приказах командования. В мае 1938 года Като вернулся в Японию, имея за плечами девять сбитых самолетов противника. Прежде чем получить назначение на должность командира 64-го Сентая, Като поступил в военную академию и стал работать при генштабе. В это время его направляют в командировку в Европу, где он знакомиться с организацией Люфтваффе. В первые дни после начала Второй мировой войны на Тихом океане, 64-й Сентай подполковника Като участвовал в сопровождении японских кораблей. Вообще, под руководством Като, 64-й Сентай проявлял необычайную активность и сбил более 260 самолетов противника. Подполковник негативно относился к индивидуальным победам и поощрял коллективные действия пилотов. Часто Като сам вылетал на боевые задания, что было очень не характерно для командиров его уровня. Подполковник Татео Като погиб 22 мая 1942 года. Гибель легендарного командира нанесла ощутимый удар по моральному духу японской армейской авиации в частности и всей японской армии в целом. Посмертно Като был представлен к званию генерал-майора. К моменту своей гибели, подполковник сбил 19 самолетов противника...

*КиноПоиск*:
 0.00 (0 голосов)
*IMDB*:
 0.00 (0 голосов)



*Качество*: DVDRip
*Видео*: DivX, 1558 Кбит/с, 672x272
*Аудио*: Русский (AC3, 2 ch, 192 Кбит/с), японский (AC3, 2 ch, 192 Кбит/с)
*Размер*: 1.37 ГБ

*Продолжительность*: 01:40:01
*Перевод*: Авторский одноголосый

Magnet ссылка: 
magnet:?xt=urn:btih:1edc13d0e198d70ff0723c61e37c91  5c342fa02c&dn=%D0%98%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%B1  %D0%B8%D1%82%D0%B5%D0%BB%D1%8C%20%26quot%3B%D0%A1%  D0%BE%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%BB%26quot%3B%20%281969%29%20D  VDRip&xl=1467484160&dl=1467484160&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Fb  t.firebit.org%3A2710&tr=http%3A%2F%2Fretracker.loc  al%2Fannounce

----------


## Холостяк

*



Фильм*: Снежная тюрьма
*Оригинальное название*: Into the White
*Год выпуска*: 2012
*Жанр*: Драма, военный
*Режиссер*: Петтер Несс / Petter Næss
*В ролях*: Флориан Лукас, Дэвид Кросс, Стиг Хенрик Хофф, Локлен Нибор, Руперт Гринт, Ким Хёуген...
*Страна*: Норвегия, Швеция
*Продолжительность*: 01:39:58
*Перевод*: Любительский (одноголосый) [cmert]

*Качество*: HDRip 
*Размер*: 1.47 Gb 

*О фильме:* Одним холодным зимним днем над территорией Норвегии разгорается жаркое сражение двух самолетов — немецкого и английского. В результате столкновения обе машины получают серьезные повреждения и падают в глухом норвежском лесу. Здесь, в изоляции от внешнего мира, враги вынуждены выживать вместе. Тяжелые условия и необходимость поддерживать друг друга постепенно превращают врагов в товарищей...

----------


## Холостяк

Бомбардировщики B-52 / Bombers B-52 (1957) 
*Страна:* США
*Жанр:* Драма, военный, мелодрама
*Год выпуска:* 1957
*Продолжительность:* 01:46:14
*Перевод:* Одноголосый закадровый А. Яковлев
*Оригинальная аудиодорожка:* английский
*Режиссер:* Гордон Дуглас / Gordon Douglas
*В ролях:* Карл Малден, Натали Вуд, Ефрем Цимбалист мл., Марша Хант, Дон Келли, Нельсон Ли и др.
Фильм рассказывает о сержанте ВВС США, собирающемся покинуть службу и устроиться на высокооплачиваемую работу на "гражданке". Сержант Чак Бреннан всегда не любил полковника Джима Херлай за его легкомысленность и бесконечные любовные связи. Неприязнь Чака становится еще сильней, когда Джим начинает встречаться с его дочерью Лоис. Но полеты на новом самолете заставляют изменить его мнение и остаться на службе. Фильм изобилует живыми съемками полетов F-86, B-47 и B-52.











*Качество:* DVDRip
*Формат видео:* AVI
*Видео:* DivX 5, 688x288 (2.35:1), 23.976 fps, 1 444 Kbps (0.304 bit/pixel)
*Аудио #1:* AC-3, 48.0 KHz, 2 ch, 192 Kbps, CBR — ru
*Аудио #2:* AC-3, 48.0 KHz, 1 ch, 192 Kbps, CBR — en
*Размер:*	1.37 GB



*Скачать с Vip-file*
vip-file.com/downloadlib/67...
*Скачать с Letitbit*
letitbit.net/download/65164...
*Скачать с Turbobit*
turbobit.net/zltsjoziy0bp.html*Скачать с GigaPeta*
GigaPeta.com
GigaPeta.com
GigaPeta.com
GigaPeta.com
GigaPeta.com
*Скачать с Rapidgator*
Download file Bombardirovdshiki.B.52.1957.part1.rar
Download file Bombardirovdshiki.B.52.1957.part2.rar
Download file Bombardirovdshiki.B.52.1957.part3.rar
Download file Bombardirovdshiki.B.52.1957.part4.rar
Download file Bombardirovdshiki.B.52.1957.part5.rar
*Скачать с Depositfiles*
DepositFiles   Bombardirovdshiki.B.52.1957.part1.rar
DepositFiles   Bombardirovdshiki.B.52.1957.part2.rar
DepositFiles   Bombardirovdshiki.B.52.1957.part3.rar
DepositFiles   Bombardirovdshiki.B.52.1957.part4.rar
DepositFiles   Bombardirovdshiki.B.52.1957.part5.rar

----------


## Холостяк

*Ссылка скачать: http://firebit.org/%D1%84%D0%B8%D0%B...8F-2010-satrip


Оригинальное название*: Никто кроме них... Хроника погибшего истребителя
*Год выпуска*: 2010
*Жанр*: Документальный
*Выпущено*: Беларусь, Телекомпания Воен-Тв, Телеканал ОНТ
*Режиссер*: Руслан Поддубский

*О фильме*: Фильм о настоящих мужчинах - двух белорусских летчиках-испытателях, которые погибли во время летнего авиационного праздника в Радоме (Польша). Они могли бы спастись, но направили самолет подальше от людей, от поселка. Польские жители в благодарность за свою жизнь торжественно открыли памятник белорусским летчикам Александру Марфицкому и Александру Журавлевичу.

*Качество*: SATRip
*Видео*: XviD, 1750 Кбит/с, 704x400
*Аудио*: MP3, 2 ch, 128 Кбит/с
*Размер*: 459 МБ

*Продолжительность*: 00:33:59
*Язык*: Русский

----------


## Холостяк

Информация о фильме
*Название*: Взвейся в небо
*Оригинальное название*: R2B: Return to Base
*Год выхода*: 2012, Корея Южная
*Жанр*: Боевик, Драма
*Режиссер*: Донг-вон Ким
*В ролях*: Би Рейн, Йонг-санг Йоо, Сюн-Су Ким, Ха-на Ли, Ли Чжон-Сок, Чон Сок Вон, Се Гён Син

*О фильме*:
Летчик-истребитель Чжон Тэ-Хун, служащий в элитном отряде ВВС «Черный Орел», совершил дерзкий поступок, сорвав авиа-шоу. Что он сделал? Всего ничего, чтобы доказать свое мастерство управления истребителем, парень выполнил фигуру высшего пилотажа, которую никто ранее до него не мог исполнить. Все это обрушило на Тэ-Хуна большие неприятности и угрозу увольнения. После этого летчик был вынужден перевестись в авиаотряд F15K. Однажды, неизвестный северокорейский боевой самолет появляется в небе над Сеулом и по тревоге о воздушном нападении был поднят отряд Тэ-Хуна. Им удалось защитить население и предотвратить трагедию, но, при этом они столкнулись с более серьезной проблемой...

----------


## Антон

> [/U]*Название*: Взвейся в небо


Тут можно скачать http://www.torrentino.com/torrents/1347474

----------


## Холостяк

> Тут можно скачать http://www.torrentino.com/torrents/1347474


Любопытный фильм. Одна компьютерная графика, но зрелищно. Особенно когда Миг-29 Сеул разваливал.., по-чкаловски под мостом.., хорошо смонтировали у небоскреба на форсаже. Рекомендую посмотреть!

----------


## simsim

27 и 28 декабря 2012 года в 18.30 на телеканале "Звезда" - премьера нового двухсерийного документального фильма "Профессия: лётчик-испытатель". Приглашаю всех посмотреть...

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Летающая крепость (2011) смотреть онлайн

----------


## Холостяк

Просто ролик из компьютерной игры:

----------


## Холостяк

Вот такой фильм случайно обнаружил:




*Звуковой барьер / The Sound Barrier / 1952 /*
*Страна:* Великобритания
*Жанр:* Военный, драма
*Год выпуска:* 1952
*Продолжительность:* 01:51:41
*Перевод:* Одноголосый закадровый Алексей Наследников
*Режиссер:* Дэвид Лин / David Lean
*В ролях:* Ральф Ричардсон, Энн Тодд, Найджел Патрик, Джон Джастин, Дина Шеридан, Джозеф Томелти, Денхолм Эллиот..
Томи лётчик-ас женится по любви на Сью дочери владельца крупного авиационного завода Джона Риджфильда. Риджфильд одержим идеей создания реактивного самолёта, способного достичь скорости звука и преодолеть звуковой барьер. После войны Томи устраивается на работу в фирму тестя лётчиком-испытателем...

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Вот такой фильм случайно обнаружил:


Мне кажется, лучше сразу давать такие вещи со ссылкой, этот фильм далеко не везде по сайтам доступен для просмотра.
Вот тут он в онлайне:
Смотреть онлайн / Звуковой барьер (1952) / Фильмы / Кинобаза: лучший русскоязычный киносайт

----------


## Холостяк

У меня просто он был не просмотровый, то есть там ссылки на скачивание и то - лететбит, который бесплатно еле качает, а если качать то за бабло.. Поэтому я и не стал грузить этим.

Тут есть ссылка на скачку Магнет:

*Крылья России. Военно-Воздушные Силы. 100 лет и один день* [4 серии из 4] (2012) SATRip


Сериал посвящен 100-летию Военно-воздушных сил Российской Федерации. В четырех сериях фильма его авторы подробно рассказывают о каждом из родов авиации ВВС России.


*Оригинальное название:* Военно-Воздушные Силы. 100 лет и один день
*Год выпуска:* 2012
*Жанр:* Документальный, авиация, история, познавательный
*Режиссер:* Георгий Ратушев
*Фильм 1 — Полет на пределе.* Из жизни истребителей. В этом фильме мы расскажем о сегодняшней жизни лётчиков и о наиболее ярких страницах истории истребительной отечественной авиации. Вы увидите, как молодые истребители готовятся к воздушному бою, познакомитесь с авиационными инженерами и техниками.
*Фильм 2 — Из ночи в день перелетая.* От бомбардировщика до ракетоносца. В городе Энгельс располагается самая крупная в России база Дальней авиации. Стратегические ракетоносцы Ту-160 и Ту-95МС являются частью ядерной триады Российской Федерации. Наряду со стратегическими ракетами и атомными подводными лодками они обеспечивают надёжную защиту наших границ. Этот фильм рассказывает об истории развития отечественной бомбардировочной авиации, а также о нынешнем дне офицеров авиабазы в Энгельсе.
*Фильм 3 — На борту десант.* История военно-транспортной авиации. В городе Псков находится аэродром «Кресты». Сегодня здесь располагается одна из крупнейших баз Военно-транспортной авиации России. Место, где базируются транспортники, можно по праву назвать легендарным. В победном сорок пятом тут базировался полк, лётчики которого доставили в Москву Знамя Победы. В наши дни традиции этой прославленной авиачасти продолжают офицеры российских Военно-воздушных сил. В этом фильме мы познакомимся с людьми самых разных авиационных специальностей, узнаем о некоторых этапах истории транспортной авиации, и увидим, как происходит обычная для военных транспортников работа – подготовка и выброска десанта.
*Фильм 4 — Рассекая винтами небо.* Атакуют вертолётчики. Вертолёт, пожалуй, самый необычный и очень сложный в управлении летательный аппарат. Поначалу к этим машинам относились несерьёзно и даже с некоторой насмешкой. На заре винтокрылой техники военные не предполагали, что вертолёт может стать грозным оружием. Этот фильм расскажет об истории создания отечественных вертолётов и познакомит зрителя с боевыми вертолётчиками, которые несут свою службу на авиабазе в городе Буденновск. Эти парни знают о войне не понаслышке.
*Выпущено:* Киностудия «Крылья России»
*Продолжительность:* 4 x ~ 00:38:00
*Язык:* Русский
*Качество:* SATRip
*Формат:* Avi
*Видео:* DivX, ~ 1633 Кбит/с, 704x400
*Аудио:* MP2, 2 ch, 192 Кбит/с
*Размер:* 1.94 GB

Ссылка: http://firebit.org/%D1%84%D0%B8%D0%B...-4-2012-satrip

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Я про столетие смотрел на Ютубе, понравился.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Мелихов Александр

Догнать и уничтожить. Побег летчика М. Девятаева
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4Oxxni3u1I

В детстве читал книжку о Девятаеве, а сейчас случайно наткнулся на документалку, советую посмотреть, если кто не видел. Кроме самого видео, полезно прочесть и коменты под ним. Но кстати, в книжке, по воспоминаниям, описывалось гораздо детальнее взлет-полет-мессеры-посадка и тд.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Тридцать секунд над Токио
http://vk.com/video-213744_153078797...649013f2f0604d

Худ фильм о налете американцев на Токио в ответ за Перл-Харбор, снятый в 1944 г., ч/б, 138 минут. В знаменитой современной экранизации этой операции была уделена меньшая часть второй половины фильма. Этот же, на мой взгляд, достаточно интересен, изобилует съемками живых B-25. Если исключить сцены о любви и китайской больнице, то считай более половины фильма занято техникой. Весьма достойный фильм, хоть и пропаганда.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4kc...endscreen&NR=1
"Живая" документалка "На взлёт" о Каче. Снято в Волгограде в 1985 году. Л-29, МиГ-21, инструктора, курсанты - 30 минут млеешь от погружения в будни аэродрома. Мммм - фантастика! Разве что керосином не пахнет! Всем рекомендую.

----------


## F378

Звёзды на крыльях

фильм о курсантах военно-морского летного училища.  В кадрах МиГ-15 ути  и МиГ-17

----------


## OKA

"Ангелы Чернобыля "

Фильм про вертолётчиков-ликвидаторов.




"Покажут по кабельно-спутниковому каналу Время — 25 апреля в 16:25, повторят 26-го. В 13:35 и 20:40. "

Ангелы Чернобыля - Tynu40k Goblina


Ещё : 

"Ангелы-хранители Ограниченного контингента "

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEV7...e_gdata_player

'Фильм рассказывает о малоизвестных страницах афганской войны - нелегкой работе вертолетчиков. Им пришлось воевать в труднейших условиях высокогорья, под постоянным огнем душманов."

----------


## OKA

"Новый фильм Питера Джексона   

Это будет ремейк фильма 1955 года The Dam Busters ...Как обычно, режиссер основательно готовится к кино.. "

   

Позитивчик)) Графика, цвет, звук и "Ланкастер" c бонбой - лепота))

http://panzerbar.livejournal.com/3423908.html

----------


## OKA

" Цикл американских минисериалов о войне («Братья по оружию» и «Тихий океан») получит долгожданное продолжение. Вчера, 16 октября, информационное агентство CNN сообщило о том, что Стивен Спилберг, Том Хэнкс и Гари Голдман приступили к работе над сериалом «Хозяева воздуха».

«Братья по оружию» (Band of Brothers, 2001) и «Тихий океан» (The Pacific, 2010) получили 42 номинации на премию «Эмми», собрав 14 наград. «Хозяева воздуха» (Masters of the Air) должны были попасть в прокат ещё в 2013 году, но телеканал HBO, выпустивший первые две части, посчитал, что третья часть может не окупиться и отложил работу над сериалом. Теперь стало известно о том, что «Хозяева воздуха» выйдут на новом видеосервисе Apple TV+.

Основой сюжета «Хозяев воздуха» станет книга Дональда Миллера Masters of the Air, которая рассказывает историю экипажей бомбардировщиков B-17 американской 8-й воздушной армии в период с 1942 по 1945 год. "

https://warspot.ru/15752-stiven-spil...t-novyy-serial

Хэнкс когда-то делал отличный сериал о программе "Аполлон" (не путать с фильмом А-13))

Так что скорее всего у этих перцев может получиться на отлично))

----------


## OKA

> "Новый фильм Питера Джексона   
> 
> Это будет ремейк фильма 1955 года The Dam Busters ...Как обычно, режиссер основательно готовится к кино.. "
> 
>    
> 
> Позитивчик)) Графика, цвет, звук и "Ланкастер" c бонбой - лепота))
> 
> http://panzerbar.livejournal.com/3423908.html



В прошлом году ещё было актуально...

https://translate.google.com/transla...y/&prev=search

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab

Кстати, представленный выше Топ Ган 2 - так и не вышел...

Предположу по причине того, что россияне выпустили свой крутой фильмец про свою военную авиацию в Сирии...

Представляю анонс нового фильма 2021 года "Небо"...

Минобороны РФ сообщило, что в октябре в прокат выйдет художественный фильм режиссера Игоря Копылова "Небо". Сценарий этой картины основан на реальных событиях - истории гибели в 2015 году в Сирии военного летчика Олега Пешкова и операции по спасению его штурмана Константина Мурахтина.
Ленту сняли совместно с Минобороны РФ при участии телеканала "Россия-1". "Это первый фильм об операции российской военной группировки в Сирии. Он уникален тем, что снимался не в декорациях, а непосредственно в Сирии, в стране, где шли боевые действия. Картина выйдет в прокат 7 октября", - рассказала генеральный продюсер кинокомпании "Триикс Медиа" Инесса Юрченко.

В картине два главных героя - подполковник Сошников, его роль исполнил актер Игорь Петренко, и капитан Муравьев (Иван Батарев). Их прототипами стали летчик Олег Пешков и штурман Константин Мурахтин. Еще один персонаж - майор спецназа Захаров (Сергей Губанов). Он воплотил собирательный образ офицера российских Сил специальных операций Минобороны РФ. По словам Юрченко, хотя фильм и не автобиографичен, история гибели летчика и спасения штурмана воспроизведена с документальной точностью.

"Сейчас государством уделяется огромное внимание сохранению исторической памяти о подвигах советских воинов, совершенных в период Великой Отечественной войны. Проводятся различные акции, культурные мероприятия и Вахты памяти, снимаются фильмы. Я считаю, что это очень правильная работа, которая позволяет сохранять память о наших героях. Но хочется напомнить зрителю, что мир, который отстояли наши деды, сегодня, как и прежде, нуждается в защите. И сейчас, в достаточно благополучное время, кто-то ради нашего спокойствия и защиты мирной жизни действует, как настоящие герои, порою жертвуя своими жизнями", - подчеркнула Юрченко.

Напомним, что фронтовой бомбардировщик Су-24 Олега Пешкова 24 ноября 2015 года был сбит на севере Сирии турецким истребителем. Экипаж успел катапультироваться. Штурман Константин Мурахтин выжил и был спасен. Пешкова, спускавшегося на парашюте, боевики расстреляли еще в воздухе. Позже все террористы, которые участвовали в этом расстреле, были уничтожены, а погибшему пилоту присвоили звание Героя России посмертно.

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab

Посмотрел сегодня наш фильм «Небо»…
Появился и на экране и на Торренте в HD.

Даже был приятно удивлён, что в этом всем нашем российском киношном кале сняли хоть более-менее достойный фильм. Фильм с уважением к военной форме, к лётчикам, военным и членам их семей… Без сисек-писек этого «гения» мигалкова или шлака от этого мелкого бондарчука и им подобных, снимающих гнусность про наше советское прошлое. Без поповского средневекового мракобесия, которое сейчас всюду всуют…, когда встречали Героя – не было этих ряс с кадилами… За это - спасибо!

Фильм зацепил сутью и смысловой загрузкой. Советские-российские лётчики.., советские офицеры… Даже в коротком сюжете очень глубоко и точно показана суть того переломного момента страны и судеб людей, когда псина перед строем перегавкала достойного человека…, когда его высокие и правдивые слова были прерваны горлопанным пустопорожним лаем…, когда строй курсантов повёлся не на своего лидера офицера-лётчика, а на дворнягу… Действительно есть сильные моменты, важные слова и поступки. «Я не работаю на Россию – я служу России!»… 

Наша советская курсантская и офицерская форма с экрана вызвала приятную ностальгию и была показана очень достойно… При мне ещё не ввели «птицу» на тулье фуражки курсантов лётного училища. Липецкие.., челябинские… ЧВВАКУШ.., тогда в городе не так называли курсантов-штурманов. На «сковороде» в центральном парке на танцплощадке были курсанты и других военных училищ Челябинска и называли их: танкисты – «траки», автомобилисты – «баллоны».., и штурманы – «фанера». Так же что-то у меня на слуху не было «липецкие» или «челябинские», или, к примеру «ахтубинские». Я как-то на слуху не по географическим названиям, а по наименованиям подразделений.., в частности к примеру - «ГЛИЦевские», «Центр переучивания». Что и понятно было всем при упоминании.  Да, курсантик второго курса Сошников был в неуставной - офицерской зелёной рубашке.

Естественно, в кино не без косяков. Хотя, однозначно, по фильму были неплохие консультанты. В частности, это видно в том, что у лётчиков старой школы - на груди советская классность, как и советский «поплавок», независимо, что по новому приказу с российской формой уже должна быть новая классность. У Сошникова на груди советский «Лётчик снайпер». У Линькова и командира – советский «1 класс». Когда я был в кадре, как и многие, тоже сохранил и носил советскую классность и не менял на российскую, так же и свой академический поплавок с Красной звездой и гербом СССР. Знак Суворовского училища на груди у некоторых курсантов и офицеров. Однако заметил и то, что в 2015 действительно ещё не было «катушек» в воротнике офисной формы, которые появились в 2017 году, но звёзды в погонах офицеров были с ребром, а не советские. А на погонах в кино уже советские рифлёные звёзды, которые вернули с 2017 года. На погонах знаки и на шевроне знак ВКС, который с 2017 года. А надо было ВВС образца 2004 года. Косячок! Потом у суворовца Сошникова на фуражке «плоские» кокарда и птица. Никогда у суворовцев такой фигни не было! Нас в училище, бывших школьников, правильно подгонять и носить военную курсантскую форму – научили именно суворовцы. А это в том числе - правильно подогнутая на фуражке кокарда и птица! А в кино она «плоская» и на правильно ломаной офицерской офисной фуражке Сошникова смотрится чмошно! Ну вот и у Линькова птица в тулье - просто колом плоско и чмошно! Даже чуть ли выгнуто наоборот! Это полный отстой! Не фуражка, а хрень какая-то на голове.

По технике, вооружению и пилотажу, но тут на земле одно, а в небе уже летали компьютерные игрушки, поэтому смысла нет об этом. Кобру Пугачёва парой!? Что!?

Сюжет, где на стене кабинета в лётном училище висит флаг ВВС России и портрет Ельцина. Так не было тогда и близко этого флага! Он только в 2004 году появился. Ельцинский флаг – это тот же советский флаг ВВС, но в звезде нет серпа и молота. Косяк просто огромный и минус этим военным консультантам в кино! Так же, на моей памяти - у нас портрет Ельцина в служебных кабинетах никто не вешал. Это точно могу сказать. 

Хорошо показали, без выделения и акцента, весь бардак в российской армии и в ВКС. Боевая операция и без прикрытия, через жопу. Спасение экипажа ни в какие рамки. Начальство сразу пустило что «лётчики погибли» и никто и не телица, пока по сотовому не позвонил выживший – тут уже деваца некуда, нада спасать и все прям ломпасники и их лакеи обозначили «работу». Погнали ПСС с морпехами и тоже без прикрытия. Эти ССО больше как навороченная банда по решению проблем хозяина - нефтетрубопровода. Советский спецназ ГРУ и то более уместный и многофункциональный для подобных боевых задач хоть по спасению, хоть и по уничтожению врага. 

Честно в кино не сказали, но показали, что лётчика спасли местные сирийцы, хотя по информации там не обошлось без серьёзной боевой помощи парней из ливанской Хезболла. Ни турки, которым и газу Путин поддал, туристов, помидоров накупили у них. Нет. Ни хвалёные израильтяне – борцуны с терроризмом. Только странные они борцуны с терроризмом, которых почему то ни эти игылы с ылькаидами не считают своими врагами и ни одного терракта в Израиле не произвели, поэтому Израиль бомбит не этих террористов в Сирии или где-то ещё, а сирийские правительственные войска, как и сбили российский самолёт со всем экипажем (тут тоже бардель в ВКС России по организацию прикрытия боевого дежурства, что судить по полной с лишениями кучу должностных лиц должны были). Поэтому понятно почему все террористы и воюют со своими мусульманами - сирийцами, иранцами да ливанцами, которые реально борятся с терроризмом. Про НАТОвцев и не упоминаю… Ни курды… Ни свои там на всё готовые и навороченные ССО или «вагнеровцы» с «кадыровцами». А помогли и реально сделали дело – ливанцы и сирийцы. Так же, как и позже автобус с турецкими лётчиками на славу «тормознули». 

Интересные по фильму фразы у «важных» персонажей с лампасами и без и в костюмах, где пафоса через край, при ограниченных реальных возможностях и противоположных действиях в отношении России…, как у бандюков в том автобусе с начала 90-х… 

Понравилось, что Верховного показали из далека и мелкого такого... Значимо так! Мелкий и ничего на деле не решающий, разве что для своих друзей-олигархов...

Так что можно рекомендовать посмотреть фильм… Достойный фильм!



















.....

----------


## Fencer

> Посмотрел сегодня наш фильм «Небо»…


Тоже вчера посмотрел в интернете - положительные эмоции от просмотра...

----------


## Let_nab

Что-то тут порадовали нас авиаторов российские киношники! Как бы не сглазить!
Вот очередной анонс авиационного фильма "Крылья над Берлином". Выход на экраны 28 апреля 2022 года. 

Судя по трейлеру разочарований особо не ожидается. По мне так лишь бы не ввинтили лживую антисоветчину с её собирательными яркими образами партийцев и нквдешников мешающих народу воевать с оккупантами и строящими на каждом шагу шкурное западло чем наоборот помогая фашистам..., да лишь бы не ввинтили новомодную чушь крупными планами про религиозное мракобесие с сюжетами с крупными планами на весь экран крестиков-иконок и при этом не показывая подобные исторически правдивые сюжеты партийных и комсомольских билетов, когда люди шли в бой и просили считать коммунистами, а не впадающими в средневековую хрень. 

Хотя, по тому же трейлеру, видно, что нет упоминания и тем более важного акцента на том, что бомбардировка Берлина была по прямому приказу нашего Верховного - Сталина, а его даже портрета по кину нигде и не усматривается. Что за стыдливое скотское умалчивание-цензура!? Власовско-антисоветская десоветизация в деле!? Ведь умалчивание - это по сути таже ложь! *Без воли Сталина никакой бомбардировки Берлина и тем более победы в Великой Отечественной войне не было.* 

Правда в том, что это наша история - _ "...авиацией советского Балтийского флота разрабатывался план по нанесению ударов с ленинградского аэродромного узла по базе германского военно-морского флота в Пиллау. Командующий ВВС ВМФ СССР генерал-лейтенант С. Ф. Жаворонков предложил перенацелить подготовленные для удара силы. 26 июля нарком Военно-морского флота СССР адмирал Н. Г. Кузнецов вместе с Жаворонковым на встрече у Сталина предложили ему провести ответные бомбардировки Берлина силами Военно-морской авиации Балтийского флота с аэродрома «Кагул» на острове Эзель — самой западной на тот момент точки суши, контролировавшейся советскими войсками, но уже оказавшейся в тылу у быстро продвигающихся войск вермахта... 27 июля 1941 года 1-му минно-торпедному авиационному полку 8-й авиабригады ВВС Балтийского флота под командованием полковника Преображенского Е. Н. был отдан личный приказ Сталина: произвести бомбовый удар по Берлину и его военно-промышленным объектам._ 

Для меня *важно* - будет ли этот исторический факт о личной встрече командиров моряков балтийцев и личном приказе Сталина акцентом показан на экране или нет. Если нет, или будет всё замылено и как сейчас обычно хитрожопо, то для меня и не только, *это будет очередной ложью, в которой погрязла вся Россия*.




*"Будем бомбить Берлин, ребята!" - Жаворонков* (Пускепалис)

























*«Обязать 81-ю авиадивизию во главе с командиром т. (Михаилом) Водопьяновым с 9 на 10 августа или в один из следующих дней в зависимости от условий погоды провести налёт на Берлин. При налёте кроме фугасных бомб обязательно сбросить на Берлин также зажигательные бомбы малого и большого калибра. В случае, если моторы начнут сдавать по пути на Берлин иметь в качестве запасной цели для бомбёжки г. Кёнигсберг. И.Сталин»*

----------


## GK21

> Тоже вчера посмотрел в интернете - положительные эмоции от просмотра...


  Присоединяюсь к эмоциям. Очень хороший фильм .

----------


## Let_nab

> 


Объективный обзор фильма:

----------


## Let_nab

Наконец вышло кино ТопГан. В голливудской сказке амеровский военпенс завалил пару Су-57...

----------

